# Deals on Longchamp Le Pliage?



## crystal5234

I decided to buy a Longchamp Le Pliage.  Are there any deals out there?  Thanks.

Crystal


----------



## t0r0van

check ebay apparently some one is selling them cheaper than retail
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270558282893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ I do not recommend, that you buy from the auction with only stock photos!  there is no way to know for sure if the bag you buy is authentic.

many tPF members shop magnums.net.  Sign up for the email because they have promotions on Pliage very frequently. there are also Pliage on sale in their clearance section


----------



## mielikki55

Use code "topbutton" when you check out at magnums.net to get 20% off.  this offer expires 4/5.


----------



## lingnang

magnums.net  offer 20%off for all Longchamp bags right now. 

promo code is *topbutton*; expired on 4/5.


----------



## shopaholicious

Awesome!  Thank you for sharing.   Just ordered my first one.


----------



## Beenie

Bagshop.com also has some discontinued colors on sale and I just got mine last week and I am loving it since I happened to need a discontinued color anyways. Fast and free shipping with no tax out of NY and NJ!


----------



## Soapturtle

Is the sale still on?  Do they have it often?


----------



## Beenie

Soapturtle said:


> Is the sale still on? Do they have it often?


 
If you meant me, then yes, there are still some discontinued colors for $115 for the large tote and I cannot remember what the medium size was.


----------



## belovaldi

how fast does bagshop ships out their bags?
i dont really recommend magnums, i am still waiting for some of the bags i ordered 2 months ago!!


----------



## mollipop

belovaldi said:


> i dont really recommend magnums, i am still waiting for some of the bags i ordered 2 months ago!!



Have you contacted customer service at Magnums.net? I ordered a Longchamp Planètes bag from them about a month ago, and they were friendly and responsive over phone. Maybe your items were back ordered...


----------



## ballet_russe

^ ITA.  some things are backordered and it is not Magnums fault.  NM has been slow to send backordered too.

I emailed magnums and they emailed back, even offer to send the part of my order which is in stock.


----------



## Beenie

belovaldi said:


> how fast does bagshop ships out their bags?
> i dont really recommend magnums, i am still waiting for some of the bags i ordered 2 months ago!!


 
I ordered around midnight (eastern time, which is same as them) Thursday/Friday and I received my bag on Tuesday. They wrapped it cute too.


----------



## ballet_russe

Nieman has an offer on Longchamp. See the thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/butterfly-game-at-neiman-marcus-is-back-576050.html

you can get 20% back as a gift card. I found large "Shopping" tote bags on sale for $100 before the discount!


----------



## Artegirl

belovaldi said:


> how fast does bagshop ships out their bags?
> i dont really recommend magnums, i am still waiting for some of the bags i ordered 2 months ago!!


 
I'm also still waiting for my order which I place 1 month ago.  

It's really no problem if items are back ordered.  But I think it's better if magnums will put in their site if an item is back ordered.  or at least email ASAP.  what frustrates me is that they will not inform you, unless you ask for the status of your order

if an item is in stock, magnums ships fast


----------



## shyne1025

I ordered from them last week and just got an email that my bags are backordered but will ship friday or early next week.. they are responsive to emails..


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

I've ordered from both Magnums.net and Bagshop.com. Bagshop currently has a 20% or 30% sale on a lot of the Longchamp Le Pliage colors. I just ordered the Le Pliage large shoulder bag in Hawthorne (dusty pink) - it came today!!!    But I had to beg them to upgrade my ground shipping to USPS priority for it to arrive in 2 days (I live in NY - their shop is located in NY also). They are quick in customer service response via email. Highly recommended! (Magnums.net is great as well). I'm very pleased with their service and my Hawthorne Le Pliage is _beautiful_.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Neiman's is offering 25% Longchamp until 11:59pm CT today. They seem to have most of the usual colors and sizes as well as the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Vinyl

rosemary1111 said:


> ebay ebay ebay. you can get big ones for like $80 i think



No offense, but I think eBay is always an obvious choice, just not a practical one when it comes to a specific item like the Le Pilage only because of the number of fakes out there.  There's really no point to risk it when you can often get a brand new one at a reputable retailer for just a bit over $100.


----------



## anniepersian

On their website they are doing personalised ones with different colour combinations and fonts to choose from! I think im gonna get a black one with a pink stripe centre with my name on the front!

They look real cute!


----------



## klj

MarvelGirl said:


> Neiman's is offering 25% Longchamp until 11:59pm CT today. They seem to have most of the usual colors and sizes as well as the Eiffel Tower.



Thanks for the info..I just got the one I was looking for ..for 108. and some change..


----------



## Artegirl

Magnums is having an F & F.  20% off sitewide.  code FF20.  ends Apr 28


----------



## j0yc3

i got mines from bloomies last week with the $25 coupon...


----------



## Beenie

Lindsay_Levin said:


> I've ordered from both Magnums.net and Bagshop.com. Bagshop currently has a 20% or 30% sale on a lot of the Longchamp Le Pliage colors. I just ordered the Le Pliage large shoulder bag in Hawthorne (dusty pink) - it came today!!!  But I had to beg them to upgrade my ground shipping to USPS priority for it to arrive in 2 days (I live in NY - their shop is located in NY also). They are quick in customer service response via email. Highly recommended! (Magnums.net is great as well). I'm very pleased with their service and my Hawthorne Le Pliage is _beautiful_.


 
Yay, you got it! We're bag twins now. I FINALLY got around to the reveal I promised you (and my GG gals) and you probably already got it since I am a slacker! ENJOY it!


----------



## ballet_russe

Nordstrom has old colors on sale with 33% discount

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=longchamp+sale&origin=keywordsearch


----------



## sweetiegirl

I saw some at my local Loehman's yesterday.  I already have one (bought from Bloomingdales a couple of years ago with a coupon) so I didn't check the prices, but it's worth a look.  They had a few different sizes and colors.


----------



## StarBrite310

I just bought a medium Praline the other day at Bloomingdale's. It was on sale, 30% off, plus the 15% off with your Bloomingdale's card, which ends tomorrow. It cost $82 including tax


----------



## WithFrises

ballet_russe said:


> Nordstrom has old colors on sale with 33% discount
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=longchamp+sale&origin=keywordsearch



Thanks! I just ordered the pink. I had a Nordstrom's note & Used eb@tes 5%.


----------



## lorenzo94580

StarBrite310 said:


> I just bought a medium Praline the other day at Bloomingdale's. It was on sale, 30% off, plus the 15% off with your Bloomingdale's card, which ends tomorrow. It cost $82 including tax



Thanks for sharing. I knew I should have stopped by Bloomingdale's when I was near by the other day. Darn.


----------



## coleab5

Just got back from my nordstrom rack and they had le pliage large for $69.97 and le pliage medium for $59.97, and a few other styles in hot pink, red, lilac, lime green, and some of the styles with the badges on them! Go check your local nordstrom rack!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ which Rack?


----------



## coleab5

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ which Rack?



king of prussia


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks...


----------



## itilliee

do you guys know when does the longchamp sale in nyc start? i remmeber it was around this time


----------



## bonusroll

The Longchamp website has a sale going on now


----------



## nova_girl

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ which Rack?



I believe you're in the DC area? I was at the Potomac Mills NR today and they had the same selection/prices as coleab5 mentioned, although I didn't see the bags with the badges on them. I will be posting a spy pic in the 'Nordstrom Rack deals' thread (not sure if that is the exact title.)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

coleab5 said:


> Just got back from my nordstrom rack and they had le pliage large for $69.97 and le pliage medium for $59.97, and a few other styles in hot pink, red, lilac, lime green, and some of the styles with the badges on them! Go check your local nordstrom rack!!



Thanks for the info! I am going to NR tonight!


----------



## coleab5

nova_girl said:


> I believe you're in the DC area? I was at the Potomac Mills NR today and they had the same selection/prices as coleab5 mentioned, although I didn't see the bags with the badges on them. I will be posting a spy pic in the 'Nordstrom Rack deals' thread (not sure if that is the exact title.)



These were the bags with badges that I saw:
http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-1621-371.html

They had this small size in white and a few in red and navy blue as well, all with badges on them.


----------



## nova_girl

coleab5 said:


> These were the bags with badges that I saw:
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-1621-371.html
> 
> They had this small size in white and a few in red and navy blue as well, all with badges on them.



Thanks for the link. I don't recall seeing those but I could have overlooked them if they were folded and I couldn't see the badges.


----------



## xIcyBluex

coleab5 said:


> Just got back from my nordstrom rack and they had le pliage large for $69.97 and le pliage medium for $59.97, and a few other styles in hot pink, red, lilac, lime green, and some of the styles with the badges on them! Go check your local nordstrom rack!!



Same here.


----------



## ballet_russe

at my NR too.  The small with short handles is $49.99. They had Pliage, LM Canvas, and the IT BAG from 2 years ago.


----------



## babybel

itilliee said:


> do you guys know when does the longchamp sale in nyc start? i remmeber it was around this time


 It's on right now.  Started on Thursday Jan 6th- I went at around 6pm and there was a decent selection then, not sure about now.


----------



## shortym

How was the selection of the le pliage bags at the NR at King of prussia? Such as did they have only a few bags or a good number?


----------



## coleab5

shortym said:


> How was the selection of the le pliage bags at the NR at King of prussia? Such as did they have only a few bags or a good number?



I thought that had a pretty good number. They had large, medium, and small le pliages, and the backpack style in several colors. I was pretty surprised because I'm usually disappointed by the KOP rack.


----------



## babybel

coleab5 said:


> Just got back from my nordstrom rack and they had le pliage large for $69.97 and le pliage medium for $59.97, and a few other styles in hot pink, red, lilac, lime green, and some of the styles with the badges on them! Go check your local nordstrom rack!!



I just came back from the NYC Nordstrom Rack, they did not have any of the large size left, but there is quite a few smalls (handhelds) $49.97 and mediums (strap fits over shoulder) $59.97 in lilac, citrine (light neon yellow/green), and rosaly (hot pink).  I also saw a white and a navy special edition (has the badges on them)


----------



## jesecaah

I went to the San Jose and East Palo Alto NRs today and didn't see any longchamp. =/


----------



## xanderbsb

jesecaah said:


> I went to the San Jose and East Palo Alto NRs today and didn't see any longchamp. =/



Aw, thanks for the update. You just saved me a lot of gas lol


----------



## hazel_cookie

went to NR today but couldn't find any..asked the SA and he said they isn't any LC bags..so disappointing!  

Any one living in phoenix  managed to find any at their NR?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Dulles NR had some Longchamp, not sure on FFX or PM.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Yep, none at the NR in San Leandro either..anyone checked out the SF Rack??


----------



## MissLivie

bunnymasseuse said:


> Dulles NR had some Longchamp, not sure on FFX or PM.



Checking it out tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Stella.

What everyone's experiences on buying from Magnums as an international buyer? I am looking to buy another Le Pliage.


----------



## pinknyanko

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yep, none at the NR in San Leandro either..anyone checked out the SF Rack??



was there today after work... nothing at SF either


----------



## euroaddict

This thread piqued my interest in the Le Pliage.  My friend is a manager at a Bay Area NR and asked her to look into it.  She said that Bay Area NRs did not receive shipments of Le Pliage totes.  Hope this helps the scavangers in that vicinity.


----------



## angellisa

SF Nord Rack had tons last night...large totes and ones with the small handles. Bright pink, lavender, white, etc. Also ones with the longchamp logo/print. And canvas bags too!


----------



## am2022

any of the eiffel tower prints left?


----------



## k76

I want the eiffel tower too in short handle.


----------



## mallory.larson

NR at the Mall of America has some small Le Pliages with short handles for $44 in hot pink, bright green, and I think I saw orange, yellow, and red, too. They didn't have any Eiffel Tower pliages.

Magnum's has a few bags on sale right now http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale but I think those are the same prices you can get straight from Longchamp now that there's a sale section on the official longchamp.com site.


----------



## reichan

Any sightings in SoCal yet?  TIA!


----------



## dactful

reichan said:


> Any sightings in SoCal yet? TIA!


 
They have some in red, lavender (light purple), fluroscent yellow?, and light pink at the NR in Costa Mesa.  They are the smaller size, I think it's $49.97 and the bigger size is $59.97. I'm not sure what size they are, but the larger size colors are limited.


----------



## ballet_russe

some on Nordstrom, hurry!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=longchamp+sale&origin=keywordsearch


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ thanks for the heads up.  I picked up the navy at Pentagon City and got Praline online


----------



## nova_girl

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ thanks for the heads up.  I picked up the navy at Pentagon City and got Praline online



I really wanted a navy one but PM didn't have any when I went . Looks like I'll have to hit the other area NR's to see if they have any!


----------



## jessdressed

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ thanks for the heads up.  I picked up the navy at Pentagon City and got Praline online



Was the navy also on sale?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jessdressed said:


> Was the navy also on sale?


 
it was at NR, so yeah.  I think I paid $60


----------



## jessdressed

wow, great deal!


----------



## shoppingsweetie

I was able to find a large red tote at NR in Chicago for 70!!


----------



## jessdressed

Does NR do charge sends? I'm thinking of calling around for one.


----------



## shoppingsweetie

jessdressed said:


> Does NR do charge sends? I'm thinking of calling around for one.



Yep, 10 dollar flat fee for however much you order.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

I saw mini totes at NR Framingham, MA (Boston area)


----------



## shopaholicstace

I'm thinking of calling in NR's also, but does anyone know if it's just cheaper to buy in paris (going in 2 months).  thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think NR Pentagon City had a restock - there were plenty lilac and citrine for $69.97, saw a few small navy with 'love' written on them in some kind of puffy material and some cosmetics bags


----------



## mallory.larson

In the Paris Charles de Gaulle airport there is a Longchamp store with amazing prices for foreigners... I got a large tote with long handles in navy for 62! Stop by that store before you go to the baggage claim!


----------



## ballet_russe

DC-Cutie said:


> I think NR Pentagon City had a restock - there were plenty lilac and citrine for $69.97, saw a few small navy with 'love' written on them in some kind of puffy material and some cosmetics bags



DC and others, did NR still  have the IT BAG?  I regret I did not buy it when I saw it.  TIA


----------



## DC-Cutie

ballet_russe said:


> DC and others, did NR still have the IT BAG? I regret I did not buy it when I saw it. TIA


 
I'm not very familiar with the bag names.  So can you describe the IT BAG?


----------



## supersueng

DC-Cutie said:


> I think NR Pentagon City had a restock - there were plenty lilac and citrine for $69.97, saw a few small navy with 'love' written on them in some kind of puffy material and some cosmetics bags



what size were the lilac ones? thinking about making a trip there later today..


----------



## DC-Cutie

supersueng said:


> what size were the lilac ones? thinking about making a trip there later today..


 
They were this size;
http://www.magnums.net/prod/2605089/Longchamp-Le-Pliage


----------



## ballet_russe

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not very familiar with the bag names.  So can you describe the IT BAG?



NM, i called now to ask and did the charge-send. thank you for telling us of the restock. 

it is this one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes, they had plenty of those!!  I was tempted, but didn't give in...  



ballet_russe said:


> NM, i called now to ask and did the charge-send. thank you for telling us of the restock.
> 
> it is this one.


----------



## kema042290

How much is that bag it is cute? ^


----------



## DC-Cutie

kema042290 said:


> How much is that bag it is cute? ^


 
I believe it was $100+ (maybe $145).  *Ballet_Russe* can tell for sure


----------



## ballet_russe

small size $159.97, down marked from $340.  I do not recall the other size prices.


----------



## WithFrises

ballet_russe said:


> some on Nordstrom, hurry!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=longchamp+sale&origin=keywordsearch



The large pink pliage was probably the one I just returned because it had atrocious pen marks ( a few pages back in this thread is when the large past season pliages went on sale). I hope it's not but it is odd that these were gone and now the pink one shows up again. Anyway, i sent it back and Nordstoms price matched me a bilberry.


----------



## wontonies

DC-Cutie, are there any small size at Pentagon City? 



DC-Cutie said:


> I think NR Pentagon City had a restock - there were plenty lilac and citrine for $69.97, saw a few small navy with 'love' written on them in some kind of puffy material and some cosmetics bags


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Longchamp Site has a limited amount of Le Pliage's on sale

http://www.longchamp.com/en/e-shopping-showroom-soldes-491.html&socat=XPM#ligneContent


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Nice deals at BagsShop too!!!!

http://www.bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=6865


----------



## madeofdreams

Magnums Semi Annual sale  - http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/longcha...rrived&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=shop-now


----------



## AEGIS

i used to love my le pliage until someone broke into my car and stole it. 

maybe i'll look into a personalized one


----------



## usaginoshir

I have some questions???
1) Is Longchamp cheaper in Europe?
2) Do you think Planètes is better than Le pliage?  Besides of the bag material is thicker in Planètes, what else is different?
Thanks!!  :greengrin:


----------



## mallory.larson

Magnum's Semi-Annual Sale- Extra 5% Off Until Tomorrow

Exclusive to Our Email Subscribers!  

Bonus 5% off sale items with coupon code "Bonus".

Hurry!  Coupon Expires Tomorrow at Midnight!

Offer expires Thursday, January 20th.  May not be combined with any other offer. 
Cannot be applied to previous purchases.


----------



## WithFrises

mallory.larson said:


> Magnum's Semi-Annual Sale- Extra 5% Off Until Tomorrow
> 
> Exclusive to Our Email Subscribers!
> 
> Bonus 5% off sale items with coupon code "Bonus".
> 
> Hurry!  Coupon Expires Tomorrow at Midnight!
> 
> Offer expires Thursday, January 20th.  May not be combined with any other offer.
> Cannot be applied to previous purchases.



Thanks to you and all who are finding and posting pliage deals.\\


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Loehmann's in NYC had TONS of Le Pliage totes this morning. The large were $89 and the medium were $79.... and then if you have a gold card, an extra 10% off of that.

They had red, fuchsia, lavander and lime green. Only a few red, but plenty of the other colors.


----------



## xhandee

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Loehmann's in NYC had TONS of Le Pliage totes this morning. The large were $89 and the medium were $79.... and then if you have a gold card, an extra 10% off of that.
> 
> They had red, fuchsia, lavander and lime green. Only a few red, but plenty of the other colors.



hi.. do you think they have the same deals here at Loehmann's in San Francisco? Are they currently marked down? Do you think they can ship?Thanks


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^^^Oh boy I will have to check my Loehman's here in New England!


----------



## mochii

either you can use the "Newsletter coupon code for 10 bucks off, on Magnums.net


----------



## BVLover0710

xhandee said:


> hi.. do you think they have the same deals here at Loehmann's in San Francisco? Are they currently marked down? Do you think they can ship?Thanks



Not marked down. $89 is the price, with an extra 10% if you are a gold card member.

I think they do ship, but aren't very reliable.


----------



## lilmzsunshine85

never knew bout this site, such a great deal


----------



## savannahthu

Anyone know where I can get a Large Tote for under 100 in the Boston area? My friends have had some luck with Nordstrom Rack but that was about a year ago. Anyone been to one recently and can chime in? Thanks so much!


----------



## savannahthu

bump for deals update!


----------



## niggy

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag/3158331?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0

Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Tote Bag 33% off down to $82.90 from $125.00


----------



## niggy

I just got one myself, but not sure this one is medium size or small. I am only 5'2, so large size maybe too large on me, but I guess medium is perfect. For the price it marked, I guess it is medium, because I cannot see any other price between $125 and $145 (I know large size is 13''W*13H''*7D, and large sold @ $145).If it is a medium, I'll keep it, but if is only small, I think I will return it in store. I saw the measurement 9''3/4 W*9''3/4H*5''1/2D, could anyone tell me is this possible to be a medium?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it is medium.  This thread should be for DEALS only, we have other threads for questions.


----------



## niggy

Sorry about asking questions in this thread, but I did post a deal in my last post. I also found a website sells discount longchamp, the price seems pretty good, but I am not sure. *xx if you don't know for sure, please do not post*

I saw exactly a same bag on sale for $67 including tax.



ballet_russe said:


> ^ it is medium.  This thread should be for DEALS only, we have other threads for questions.


----------



## lolly1004

niggy said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag/3158331?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0
> 
> Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Tote Bag 33% off down to $82.90 from $125.00


 
no longer available~ boo


----------



## DC-Cutie

niggy said:


> Sorry about asking questions in this thread, but I did post a deal in my last post. I also found a website sells discount longchamp, the price seems pretty good, but I am not sure. x
> 
> I saw exactly a same bag on sale for $67 including tax.


 
I'm certain this isn't an authorized Longchamp retailer.

This is: http://www.longchamp.com/en/home-en-249.html


----------



## terps08

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm certain this isn't an authorized Longchamp retailer.
> 
> This is: http://www.longchamp.com/en/home-en-249.html




Not a deal post, but have to chime in, in case anyone is looking to buy at the other site.  Agree with *DC-Cutie* - the other site does not look legit.  I own two Le Pliages and the material doesn't look like their pictures.


----------



## afqueen

Check nordstrom rack i got a large lemon pliage one couple of weeks ago for 70 something thanks to fellow tpfers tips.


----------



## babypeach

The large is on sale for $125 at bagshop.com! )) Loves it! The medium short handled for $98 what a snag!


----------



## anitalilac

Any coupons from Magnums.net?
thanks


----------



## lorenzo94580

how much does a large le pilage long handle folding tote cost in france? I have a friend that's going there next month and was wondering if it was worth it to ask her to pick one up for me. also, should I ask her to bring back the basic black (which I've been eying forever) or is there a special edition french one to look out for?


----------



## beatriz_lc

hi longchamp lovers would it be ok if i ask a little help if what i bought online is an authentic longchamp, tried posting n the thread "authenticate this longchamp" but it seems no one wants to...please thanks


----------



## sneezz

anitalilac said:


> Any coupons from Magnums.net?
> thanks


 
Other than no tax and free shipping this weekend till Monday 2/21, none that I've seen. 

This is not a le pliage deal but I saw the Cest un "It Bag" at my local NR in orange on Tuesday. It was $299 I think.  PM me if you want the store info.


----------



## shiba_inu

lorenzo94580 said:


> how much does a large le pilage long handle folding tote cost in france? I have a friend that's going there next month and was wondering if it was worth it to ask her to pick one up for me. also, should I ask her to bring back the basic black (which I've been eying forever) or is there a special edition french one to look out for?



There is a LE Eiffel Tower Le Pliage available only in Europe, maybe even only in France at this time.  If you do a search on TPF, you can find some pictures of the different versions and shades there have been.  There is a thread all about it. The bags do appear to cost less in France, than in the US. Also, your friend may get a VAT refund on their purchases.  If you decide to get a Longchamp through your friend, be sure to post about it in the other thread. 


Sorry to the admin about posting the response here, I remembered after the fact that this is for deals.


----------



## lorenzo94580

shiba_inu said:


> There is a LE Eiffel Tower Le Pliage available only in Europe, maybe even only in France at this time.  If you do a search on TPF, you can find some pictures of the different versions and shades there have been.  There is a thread all about it. The bags do appear to cost less in France, than in the US. Also, your friend may get a VAT refund on their purchases.  If you decide to get a Longchamp through your friend, be sure to post about it in the other thread.
> 
> 
> Sorry to the admin about posting the response here, I remembered after the fact that this is for deals.



Thanks for the reply! I'll do a search on the LE Eiffel tower le Pliage.


----------



## Mininana

lorenzo94580 said:


> how much does a large le pilage long handle folding tote cost in france? I have a friend that's going there next month and was wondering if it was worth it to ask her to pick one up for me. also, should I ask her to bring back the basic black (which I've been eying forever) or is there a special edition french one to look out for?





I don't know about the plain versions but I paid the short handle galeries lafayette edition 67 euros I think. (and this was MORE expensive than the regular as it was a super limited edition. Even more so than the eiffel tower one)


----------



## dec5

will magnums.net be having a sale anytime soon? 

i was googling around and read  that last year they had a F&F event in march. im hoping they'll have another one next month.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

I did *"Tenoff"* code for $10 off my second Le Pliage Open Tote. At Magnums.net They are the only retailer near me who carries the Le Pliage Open Tote. I got the *Graphite* and I got her for $78.00.


----------



## dec5

^ ooh thanks! Will try that TENOFF code too.

Im actually getting the very same thing you got and the tree of life - medium, long handle for my sister.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^^good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Lululola

fyi - just got back from paris and bought some longchamp le pliage bags at CDG airport

handbag with long straps was 55 euros 
the shopper with long straps was 63 euros
didnt pay any vat


----------



## autumnwater

Sign up for the mailing list on Magnums and get a $10 discount on any item over $50.


----------



## dec5

Magnums.net coupon: Celebrate

15% off
3 days only
Ends march 8
Excludes clearance


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

Will Magnums have a F&F soon?!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I used the celebrate code to purchase a black medium short handle and a beige open tote! Both for the price of a large shopping at a store with sales tax! Yayyy!

Ohh and does anybody know when Bloomies or Saks will have a sale? Hoping to score a large shopping with a discount. Tia!


----------



## BaggerNance

Saks is having a Fashion Fix (flash sale) next week with all new Spring product but I can't find an invite anywhere. Can anyone help?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

BaggerNance said:


> Saks is having a Fashion Fix (flash sale) next week with all new Spring product but I can't find an invite anywhere. Can anyone help?



Oohhh yes, can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## alexkxsa

Magnums.net is having a sale: 

$25 cash back when you spend 100-249.99 (save25)
$50 cash back when you spend 249.99-499.99 (save50)
$100 cash back when you spend $500 or more (save100)

Ends March 28th


----------



## lilac2

anyone have any idea when magnums' F&F will be this year?


----------



## ohmytote

bloomingdales is having FF at the end of March!


----------



## c0uture

^ I went to Bloomingdales & pre ordered a Longchamp LM on Friday. It was originally $145, but it came up to about $125 (tax included). I can go pick it up after Wednesday, it's a great deal!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hi! 

Can someone shed some more light on the bloomingdales sale? I want to purchase another LC le pliage. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks a lot ladies!


----------



## NewbieFashion

http://www.bluefly.com/Longchamp-Handbags/_/N-1z13ysrZm2sa/list.fly

Bluefly had some bags


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

There is a thread about Bluefly selling fake Balenciaga Bags... I would really hesitate buying from them. You can't be sure.


----------



## NewbieFashion

I actually walked into the Soho Longchamp store in NYC to pick up something for my friend and set off the alarms in the store when I walked out empty handed as I did not find the color she wanted! 

The store manager said it was because I was carrying my bag that I had bought at another store (online on bluefly). I figured that authenticated my particular Longchamp for me but I cannot vouch for the stuff posted online.


----------



## StarBrite310

Just bought a large navy long handle today at Bloomingdales. 20% off for F&F


----------



## pinkcookies

hey girls, remember to sign up for the email on the top of the bloomies page. I got 20% off and an additional 10% off with that code. Just ordered a red one and purple bilberry large one. Can't wait till they come!!!


----------



## bluegreyeyes

Magnums.net is has a few Longchamp Le Pliages totes (Small, Medium, Large, etc) on sale - dove grey, dusty rose and a muted lavendar.


----------



## serendipityxt

pinkcookies said:


> hey girls, remember to sign up for the email on the top of the bloomies page. I got 20% off and an additional 10% off with that code. Just ordered a red one and purple bilberry large one. Can't wait till they come!!!


When did you sign up for it? I signed up but still haven't gotten the email. I hope it comes before F&F ends


----------



## Gigoypotpot

serendipityxt said:


> When did you sign up for it? I signed up but still haven't gotten the email. I hope it comes before F&F ends



It took one day for me to get the 10% off code. I'm sure yours will make it on time!


----------



## pinkcookies

serendipityxt said:


> When did you sign up for it? I signed up but still haven't gotten the email. I hope it comes before F&F ends



It only took one day for the code to arrive. It's worth the extra day of waiting


----------



## serendipityxt

Thanks ladies! I think I'll buy it for my mom for mother's day  .. but now to get over $150 for free shipping. Anything else worth getting?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

serendipityxt said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I'll buy it for my mom for mother's day  .. but now to get over $150 for free shipping. Anything else worth getting?



Get another LC! 

This is kinda off topic, but I've never tried purchasing anything online thru bloomingdales. Do they ship out Le Pliages made in France or China? I like the ones made in France...IMO the quality is sooo much better.


----------



## pinkcookies

serendipityxt said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I'll buy it for my mom for mother's day  .. but now to get over $150 for free shipping. Anything else worth getting?



Michael Kors watches! They are so cute, and the quality is very good for the price. I have a rose gold one and have gotten many compliments on it.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Can anyone comment on bagshop.com? Buying experience? Anyone know of coupons or deals going on for them at this time? TIA!


----------



## Swanky

*Ladies, this is a DEALS on Longchamp Le Pliage ONLY please.
*No authenticity questions, jewelry questions, chit chat, etc. . . 
People subscribe to this thread and get notifications expecting to see great deals posted 
Please stay on topic


----------



## <3 purses

pinkcookies said:


> hey girls, remember to sign up for the email on the top of the bloomies page. I got 20% off and an additional 10% off with that code. Just ordered a red one and purple bilberry large one. Can't wait till they come!!!


 I wanted to take advantage of the F&F sale and the 10% email coupon at Bloomies. I tried to order the longchamp large le pliage in bilberry, but all they have on their website is red. Could you please kindly show me how you ordered your bilberry? 
thank you so much


----------



## <3 purses

oh, i just figured out and got the bilberry. Sorry ^^


----------



## serendipityxt

just bought a large le pliage for $104.40! thanks ladies!  and tory burch flats cause I wanted free shipping.... heh


----------



## lorenzo94580

^^ heh same here. cept I bought the vera wang lillian flats  instead.


----------



## musicscrip

hi laides...I know this isn't the deal but I am a little upset.

I just bought the $145 Le Pilage in the new spring colour for $120 from magnums.com. They turned out to be "Made in China" instead of all my other longchamp Le Pilage "Made in France"... Did they sell me a fake one? Or they are now all made in China???


----------



## ami kio

musicscrip said:


> hi laides...I know this isn't the deal but I am a little upset.
> 
> I just bought the $145 Le Pilage in the new spring colour for $120 from magnums.com. They turned out to be "Made in China" instead of all my other longchamp Le Pilage "Made in France"... Did they sell me a fake one? Or they are now all made in China???


 
Some are "Made in China", while others are "Made in France".  I'm not familiar with what styles are made where, but maybe someone else can speak up about that.


----------



## Tthebunny

My friend got it from the duty free, It was made in china too.
Hope it does helps!


----------



## ada717

Sadly most of them are made in China now and they are authentic LC.

It's been rare to find Made in France for the past few years now.


----------



## ballet_russe

As swanky says, deals only please! we have threads for the other topics



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Ladies, this is a DEALS on Longchamp Le Pliage ONLY please.
> *No authenticity questions, jewelry questions, chit chat, etc. . .
> People subscribe to this thread and get notifications expecting to see great deals posted
> Please stay on topic


----------



## cerrulaine

Neiman Marcus has the large in Praline on sale for $101 down from $145.


----------



## girl12532

Def cheapest to get for duty free at airports particularly in Europe! Also included in bloomies friends and family!


----------



## msspooky09

Magnums.net's Friends and Family sale starts today, ends Sunday, April 17th.  Excludes items already on sale. Code is FF20 for 20% off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

code isn't working




> The coupon code entered was not found.


----------



## msspooky09

It didn't work for me earlier, I thought maybe it was a glitch and it needed time. I took a screen shot of the email, so I don't know why it's not working.


----------



## kasmom

It is working now!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Thanks for posting this! I am subscribed to magnums and usually get emails,but for some reason did not get thus. Thanks again!!!


----------



## BunnyB_NYC

Thank you sooooo much...It works !!!!!!!


----------



## loserxstar

thank you for the code!  after all the talk about this bag, i ordered the navy one with birds on it so I can experience first hand if this bag is all it's hyped out to be.  can't wait!    woo hoo!!


----------



## tastangan

^ msspooky -  Thanks for sharing the code. I ordered the same too. Have been toying with the idea of getting a Longchamp - might as well be a LE.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Is it included in saks f&f? Why would that not be cheaper than duty free?


----------



## ami kio

Thanks for the magnums.net F&F code!  I ended up getting a medium rose Darshan.  I still kind of want the white Arbre.


----------



## hlfinn

ordered the one i've been wanting forever as my bday present to me!


----------



## billetdoux

I think it's worth checking out your local NR. I just went to mine a few hours ago and I saw a large green le pliage for $99 (not sure what the exact color was... sort of an olive?) and 2 mediums (1 yellow, 1 light blue) for $79.



ami kio said:


> Thanks for the magnums.net F&F code!  I ended up getting a medium rose Darshan.  I still kind of want the white Arbre.



OMG! I love the rose Darshan. I didn't care for it when I first saw the print online, but a friend has one and it's just beautiful IRL. Congrats on your new LC!


----------



## sfgirl

Thanks for sharing the code!


----------



## bridget*m

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for magnums to ship out? Do they send shipment confirmation?  I ordered one on monday and haven't heard anything since.


----------



## ada717

may I know the NR location?

might want to call them. Hope there are some left


----------



## alex53

Magnums.net doesn't allow Canadian buyers to use non-US issued credit-cards... go figure. BUT Nordstrom will PM the FF20 from Magnums... so i got my Longchamp!  Thanks Nordstrom


----------



## palmbeachpink

alex53 said:


> Magnums.net doesn't allow Canadian buyers to use non-US issued credit-cards... go figure. BUT Nordstrom will PM the FF20 from Magnums... so i got my Longchamp!  Thanks Nordstrom



thanks for the heads up on the pm info!


----------



## juicybrat

alex53 said:


> Magnums.net doesn't allow Canadian buyers to use non-US issued credit-cards... go figure. BUT Nordstrom will PM the FF20 from Magnums... so i got my Longchamp!  Thanks Nordstrom



darn. thanks for the heads up tho =)


----------



## BunnyB_NYC

I saw some LC in Loehmann's ....like Rosalie, lilac & light green colors...
Those're almost 50% off ....


----------



## Lynx13

bridget*m said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for magnums to ship out? Do they send shipment confirmation?  I ordered one on monday and haven't heard anything since.



Hm, I ordered a week ago and just received a tracking number today and it should arrive next week by UPS.  So maybe a total of 2 weeks to receive your bag(s)?


----------



## bridget*m

thanks lynx13, I mailed them today.  Seems a long time to have not heard anything.


----------



## hlfinn

got my bag last night. i didn't realize that their store was in long island!


----------



## precious4bags

BunnyB_NYC said:


> I saw some LC in Loehmann's ....like Rosalie, lilac & light green colors...
> Those're almost 50% off ....




Do they have a backpack style too? I am looking for a deal on zip backpack.


----------



## a831

either way you buy it - longchamp can make repairs and such - assuming the purse you purchase is authentic


----------



## nova_girl

I'm at Miami International airport and for the people who were interested in the duty free prices, I asked the SA how much my Pliage was and she said $123-126 depending on the color. I think mine is the large but I bought it for $70 at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## BunnyB_NYC

precious4bags said:


> Do they have a backpack style too? I am looking for a deal on zip backpack.



I haven't seen it in both stores in manhattan... But they do have the tote bags in every sizes... Small medium & large....


----------



## Munchkinxx

Any new codes for magnums?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Free shipping & no tax, in addition to various sizes and colors being marked down:

http://www.bagshop.com/store/mresults.php?k=longc&Class_1=Handbags&Class_2=Longchamp&Specials=YES


----------



## Munchkinxx

I want to purchase a large for $70! I'm located in Australia and everything online is over $130, then whack approx $40-$50 for shipping


----------



## shiba_inu

Longchamp is 20% off online during Saks F&F.  Just tried and it works.
Saks Friends & Family has begun online for SaksFirst members.
It begins online for everyone else either tonight or tomorrow, through May 1.
Code is: FRIEND2  

At the B&M Saks, it can be presold right now, but not all stores may have Longchamp.
F&F is from April 28 through May 1.


----------



## Munchkinxx

^Just checked Saks and they only have a very small Le Pliage range.


----------



## uponbluemoon

just bought my first le pliage from bagshop!  large in grey with a matching cosmetics bag   $148.50 shipped.

i called them and got a 10% discount code, BAGSHOP


----------



## mallory.larson

Any new codes for Magnums or Bagshop? I want to buy the Le Pliage Messenger Bag in Bilberry


----------



## dec5

Magnums coupon code : MomDay
Get a free purseket with your longchamp le pliage purchase!

Be sure to use coupon code "MomDay" upon checkout for your free gift! 

Do not add Purseket to your order, the coupon will add the product for you.
Pattern and size of Purseket will be chosen by a Magnums representative
to match the style and color of Longchamp bag.

Hurry, offer ends on Sunday, May8th!

Valid on new orders only. Offer only extended to purchase of Longchamp Le Pliage totes, handbags, and backpacks. Sorry, not valid on Longchamp bags in our clearance center.

Offer expires at Midnight on Sunday, May 8th, 2011


----------



## sfgirl

Is this website legitimate?  Are these fakes?  Has anyone ever ordered from this site?

Thanks for any info

http://www.longchamp-outlet.com/


----------



## DC-Cutie

sfgirl said:


> Is this website legitimate?  Are these fakes?  Has anyone ever ordered from this site?
> 
> Thanks for any info
> 
> http://www.longchamp-outlet.com/



nope.  This is Longchamp's ONLY website:
http://www.longchamp.com/


----------



## sfgirl

Thanks!


----------



## goldenkuma06

Over the weekend I bought a large yellow le pliage (normally retails for $145 USD) for $72 at Loehmann's. The large tote is usually $90 at Loehmann's and I had a 20% off coupon. I live in Northern California and have been to the Sunnyvale and San Ramon ones in the past few months. They only had the yellow, lavender and one small red one at the San Ramon one this weekend. Their color selection is very limited, but I figured it was 50% off the regular price and its a nice summer color and great for traveling. The medium size with long handles is $80 and the small one with the short handles is either $60 or $70.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

You're motivating me to check out Loehmann's because I want one.


----------



## lisachang

25% off at NM: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/endeca/EF1.jhtml?N=4294957485&rd=1&eId=e800001


----------



## emememem

Check out Neimans on line 25% off till 5/12/11...run!!


----------



## eyegirl2k7

Thanks!  I got a pinky gold medium tote for $102 including tax and shipping.


----------



## islander2k6

^^ Thanks!


----------



## shootingst8r

If I want to get the Le Pliage tote in medium with long handles, do I choose :Le Pliage "shopper" from NM? They only have one size... or what is the difference between duffel & tote?


----------



## uponbluemoon

i think the shopper is the large tote, which retail 145
medium retail for 125


----------



## thegirlys

Is this an authentic Longchamp??  Fuchia Arbe de Vie!!

http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-1899-386-fuchsia-455.html


----------



## dec5

^ whatshebuys is an authorized retailer in california.


----------



## shootingst8r

uponbluemoon said:


> i think the shopper is the large tote, which retail 145
> medium retail for 125


  THANK YOU!


----------



## thegirlys

dec5 said:


> ^ whatshebuys is an authorized retailer in california.


 

Thank you!!


----------



## misshcouture

any deals lately?


----------



## purseaholic90

bump!


----------



## LoLaChoo

If you have one around, I saw some at Loehmann's last week. They had medium and small ones. I only looked at the medium sized one-- it was going for $89.99. Colors were limited.


----------



## psxgurl

Too bad I don't have a Loehmann's near me   But if anyone sees any sales, please let me know.  Would like one for a carry-on for my trip this summer.


----------



## LuckyJecci

saks online has a few on sale
small green one and large fuchsia or white ones. and some other styles.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1307152564240&Ntt=longchamp&N=0&bmUID=j1mhXTv

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1307152564240&Ntt=longchamp&N=0&bmUID=j1mq3st


----------



## dizzy lizzy

LuckyJecci said:


> saks online has a few on sale
> small green one and large fuchsia or white ones. and some other styles.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1307152564240&Ntt=longchamp&N=0&bmUID=j1mhXTv
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1307152564240&Ntt=longchamp&N=0&bmUID=j1mq3st




I bought the one in fuchsia for $91 (with a 10% promo coupon)...shipment on the way...gotta love saks!


----------



## <3 purses

dizzy lizzy said:


> I bought the one in fuchsia for $91 (with a 10% promo coupon)...shipment on the way...gotta love saks!


 Hi, how did you get the 10% promo coupon? thanks


----------



## dizzy lizzy

<3 purses said:


> Hi, how did you get the 10% promo coupon? thanks



subscribe to their mailing list and in 2 days you will receive a 10% code that you can apply on your future purchase


----------



## mimichan

dizzy lizzy said:


> I bought the one in fuchsia for $91 (with a 10% promo coupon)...shipment on the way...gotta love saks!



Hi Dizzy Lizzy! I tried to use the 10% off and free shipping, but it won't let me, were you able to get free shipping?

Thanks!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

mimichan said:


> Hi Dizzy Lizzy! I tried to use the 10% off and free shipping, but it won't let me, were you able to get free shipping?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes...didn't have any probs....I used SFAJUNE (free shipping) and stacked the 10% discount code....great savings on already marked down items


----------



## <3 purses

dizzy lizzy said:


> subscribe to their mailing list and in 2 days you will receive a 10% code that you can apply on your future purchase


 thank you Lizzy, i'm going to sign up now before the sale is over


----------



## PrettyName

I might purchase the fuschia. My only hesitation is I already have the beige and it is looking pretty beat up. I think I bought it in November..


----------



## pursemonsoon

Does anyone know if the color deep red/rouge the same as braise/cinders?  Or is braise/cinders a new color?


----------



## endyyy

dizzy lizzy said:


> Yes...didn't have any probs....I used SFAJUNE (free shipping) and stacked the 10% discount code....great savings on already marked down items



Should've checked this thread.. bought one for retail doh!


----------



## ballet_russe

Heerys boutique in the USA has Gatsby, Darshan and Pliage 50 % off
http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=297&n=Longchamp


----------



## allycc

ballet_russe said:


> Heerys boutique in the USA has Gatsby, Darshan and Pliage 50 % off
> http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=297&n=Longchamp



Thanks! Just PMed with Nordies.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

ballet_russe said:


> Heerys boutique in the USA has Gatsby, Darshan and Pliage 50 % off
> http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=297&n=Longchamp



Thanks!


----------



## misshcouture

ballet_russe said:


> Heerys boutique in the USA has Gatsby, Darshan and Pliage 50 % off
> http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=297&n=Longchamp



Thanks! I don't know why I forgot to check here, I got all of my longchamps here and frequent their often ..


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Longchamp Large Foldable Tote/Basic White on sale @ $100.99 (stackable with 10% discount + code for free shipping on purchases on > $150)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0671194057684


----------



## mikotsu

ballet_russe said:


> Heerys boutique in the USA has Gatsby, Darshan and Pliage 50 % off
> http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=297&n=Longchamp





thank you 
just price- matched with Nordstrom.
50% off is great!


----------



## ballet_russe

Magnums.net has begin the Semi-Annual sale
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale

*The official Sale begins in LONGCHAMP boutiques and at longchamp.com on Tuesday, June 21.*


----------



## mimichan

ballet_russe said:


> Magnums.net has begin the Semi-Annual sale
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale
> 
> *The official Sale begins in LONGCHAMP boutiques and at longchamp.com on Tuesday, June 21.*



Any idea how many % off usually do they offer on longchamp.com? And do I need a special link? I have been waiting on a longchamp sales event for months, can't wait! 

Thanks


----------



## misshcouture

ballet_russe said:


> Magnums.net has begin the Semi-Annual sale
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale
> 
> *The official Sale begins in LONGCHAMP boutiques and at longchamp.com on Tuesday, June 21.*



 Thanks for the headsup!!! Is magnums reliable though? I've never heard of their company ...


----------



## ahbui83

misshcouture said:


> Thanks for the headsup!!! Is magnums reliable though? I've never heard of their company ...



Yes they do sell authentic longchamp. You can try to search at longchamp website for the location, magnum is one of their authorized seller.


----------



## mimichan

misshcouture said:


> Thanks for the headsup!!! Is magnums reliable though? I've never heard of their company ...



Yes, magnums is legit, i've bought one of my longchamp from them without any problem.

Hope it helps!


----------



## misshcouture

mimichan said:


> Yes, magnums is legit, i've bought one of my longchamp from them without any problem.
> 
> Hope it helps!



Yes, it does help! Thanks so much!!



ahbui83 said:


> Yes they do sell authentic longchamp. You can try to search at longchamp website for the location, magnum is one of their authorized seller.



Thank you!


----------



## sallyca

ballet_russe said:


> Magnums.net has begin the Semi-Annual sale
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale
> 
> *The official Sale begins in LONGCHAMP boutiques and at longchamp.com on Tuesday, June 21.*



I don't see anything about a sale on their homepage.  Is there somewhere else to look?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sallyca said:


> I don't see anything about a sale on their homepage. Is there somewhere else to look?


 
the sale prices are listed on the link provided..


----------



## sallyca

I should have said what page i was looking at. I saw the sale at magnums but was wondering about the sale on longchamp.com


----------



## eyegirl2k7

I don't see a sale at longchamp.com either....


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Sorry I posted the wrong link.lol


----------



## bonusroll

the sale at longchamp.com started!


----------



## eyegirl2k7

If you use the code "saveten" at magnums you get $10 off!!


----------



## ladolcevita*

I saw a light/minty green  and a white one on sale at Saks today.  Didn't check the price though


----------



## shoppingspree

I think Saks has the best price. Just got a Longchamp Planetes Large Tote, Night Blue for half price.


----------



## shortym

for saks is that in stores online?


----------



## ladolcevita*

shoppingspree said:


> I think Saks has the best price. Just got a Longchamp Planetes Large Tote, Night Blue for half price.



I didnt see that color, but thats an awesome deal!  I'd definitely have gotten it in that color, the ones I saw were too light for me.  I bought a large one for full price bec I'm traveling and really wanted one for that but then I scored the Burberry packable tote which looks like it might serve the same purpose.  Still torn though- full price le pliage for $145 versus burberry packable tote more than half off at $130-something...


----------



## misshcouture

eyegirl2k7 said:


> If you use the code "saveten" at magnums you get $10 off!!



OMG I just made an order without looking here :[ I'm trying to cancel and reorder it.. I just made this huge order =[


----------



## msspooky09

misshcouture said:


> OMG I just made an order without looking here :[ I'm trying to cancel and reorder it.. I just made this huge order =[



See if they'll pricematch for you, too! The prices on the Longchamp website are like $10 or so cheaper than Magnums' for some of the totes.


----------



## eyegirl2k7

I've noticed that different longchamps keep appearing and disappearing on saks.com.  I was too slow to grab the yellow darshan tote a few days ago, and too slow again to grab a green medium shopper yesterday.


----------



## kraezykae

My local Nordstrom has the medium for $80+ and large for $98 in summer colors...blue, fuchsia and yellow.


----------



## alex53

There are a few Longchamp Le Pliage in various sizes in the summer colours at Nordstrom.com http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-handbags-accessories?origin=topnav Large are on sale for $98 and Small on sale for $64 and $82


----------



## huong9btrungnhi

@alex53: thank you. Just bought a large fuschia in Nordstrom website. Hope that the quality is good


----------



## xikry5talix

Darn! Missed the ones one Nordstrom.com


----------



## hellokitty99

xikry5talix said:


> Darn! Missed the ones one Nordstrom.com


 
the small and the mini totes are still available online. you can also try your local nordies and see if they'll order it for you. if there are none in your area, maybe you can call the store and see if they'll do a charge send.


----------



## xikry5talix

Oh thanks! I'm looking for a large one but maybe I'll visit Nordies tomorrow!


----------



## hellokitty99

^ you should keep checking their site. the large fuschia one came back in stock online last night.


----------



## MittenedThings

alex53 said:


> There are a few Longchamp Le Pliage in various sizes in the summer colours at Nordstrom.com http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-handbags-accessories?origin=topnav Large are on sale for $98 and Small on sale for $64 and $82



Thanks!  Grabbed a medium sized curry!


----------



## drechie

ladolcevita* said:


> I didnt see that color, but thats an awesome deal!  I'd definitely have gotten it in that color, the ones I saw were too light for me.  I bought a large one for full price bec I'm traveling and really wanted one for that but then I scored the Burberry packable tote which looks like it might serve the same purpose.  Still torn though- full price le pliage for $145 versus burberry packable tote more than half off at $130-something...







where is the burberry packable tote ?


----------



## LuckyJecci

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod130930052&ecid=NMALRFeedeL3W0LN_nyI&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=H5EBJ

neiman marcus has longchamp on salewith extra 25% off and free shipping!!


----------



## wis3ly

LuckyJecci said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod130930052&ecid=NMALRFeedeL3W0LN_nyI&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=H5EBJ
> 
> neiman marcus has longchamp on salewith extra 25% off and free shipping!!



Sold out.....


----------



## LuckyJecci

wis3ly said:


> Sold out.....




woa that was quick...
i was able to get a white duffle for $70ish shipped seconds before i posted here..


----------



## mrsswns

ladolcevita* said:


> I didnt see that color, but thats an awesome deal! I'd definitely have gotten it in that color, the ones I saw were too light for me. I bought a large one for full price bec I'm traveling and really wanted one for that but then I scored the Burberry packable tote which looks like it might serve the same purpose. Still torn though- full price le pliage for $145 versus burberry packable tote more than half off at $130-something...


 
Please share where you found the Burberry packable tote for $130


----------



## huong9btrungnhi

LuckyJecci said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod130930052&ecid=NMALRFeedeL3W0LN_nyI&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=H5EBJ
> 
> neiman marcus has longchamp on salewith extra 25% off and free shipping!!



Thank you so much, just bought the flower tote for 105$, what a good deal


----------



## Jeweledrose

Does anyone happen to know if Neiman Marcus stores are doing the same price right now? I'd love to get a Longchamp for my trip, we are leaving on our honeymoon this weekend!


----------



## LuckyJecci

huong9btrungnhi said:


> Thank you so much, just bought the flower tote for 105$, what a good deal




which ones? I didn't see the flower tote...Is it from longchamp?


----------



## LuckyJecci

found it!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=longchamp&_requestid=44718


----------



## LadyCupid

LuckyJecci said:


> found it!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=longchamp&_requestid=44718



Thank you. I couldn't resist the cheap price so I ordered 1 too. NM.com is not very user friendly. It's so hard to see all the handbags that are on sale unless you do a search on the brands.


----------



## gidramom

Thank you! I just purchased a Pouchette.


----------



## huong9btrungnhi

LuckyJecci said:


> which ones? I didn't see the flower tote...Is it from longchamp?



Yes, it is Longchamp, retail 198 pretax. I bought it at 105$, with tax, free shipping


----------



## silentriot

Large le pliage in lagoon for $96:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...e-bag/3210388?origin=category&resultback=2354


----------



## punksjunk

small still available at nordstrom.com:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/longchamp-le-pliage-small-tote-bag/3210389?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## pellarin22

Does anyone know if this Le Pliage Messenger bag is on sale? Here's a link to a photo: 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=514213&CategoryID=17310
It's priced at $259 here in Canada and I know it's a better deal in the US. Has anyone seen it in Las Vegas at all? I'll be there in about a week.


----------



## darcyt

I was in the Longchamp store in Las Vegas Sunday, and they were still having their sale. They were very vague about when their sale was ending. I'm sure you could call and ask about that messenger bag; I wasn't looking at the Le Pilage, so I don't know if they had that bag or not.


----------



## pellarin22

Thanks Darcyt I just called them and apparently they have two sizes. But either one is still cheaper than here in Canada so I intend to get it there anyway!


----------



## ladolcevita*

drechie said:


> where is the burberry packable tote ?



Sorry I didn't see this earlier.  It was on sale at nordstroms and Saks but I think its sold out at both now


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

Nordstrom has the expandable style for their Anniversary sale. Nordstrom cardholders can purchase the anniversary sale items during the presale. 

The size is 18.5' W x 16" H when expanded; and the height drops down to about 11" when zipped up in the middle. 

Original price $190, sale price is $124.90. Comes in Red, Blue, Grey, Light Brown, & Chocolate Brown.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aelloneluvslv2 said:


> Nordstrom has the expandable style for their Anniversary sale. Nordstrom cardholders can purchase the anniversary sale items during the presale.
> 
> The size is 18.5' W x 16" H when expanded; and the height drops down to about 11" when zipped up in the middle.
> 
> Original price $190, sale price is $124.90. Comes in Red, Blue, Grey, Light Brown, & Chocolate Brown.



FYI: i purchased the expandable last year and the zipper broke on it's first outting.  I was speaking with a co-worker about the sale today and she said her handle started ripping at the seam within carrying it a few time.

IMO, the quality of the Lonchamp merchandise during the sale, is less than the regular retail merchandise.


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

DC-Cutie said:


> FYI: i purchased the expandable last year and the zipper broke on it's first outting.  I was speaking with a co-worker about the sale today and she said her handle started ripping at the seam within carrying it a few time.
> 
> IMO, the quality of the Lonchamp merchandise during the sale, is less than the regular retail merchandise.




Thanks for the heads up. Did you purchase yours from Nordstrom? If so, were you able to return or exchange it? I did buy one today because I thought it was a good deal.  Nordstrom is usally very accommodating. I hope that if the zipper on this one breaks , I'll be able to return or exchange it. I'll make sure to hold onto the tag/receipt. I may have to go back and compare this one with the regular style.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aelloneluvslv2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Did you purchase yours from Nordstrom? If so, were you able to return or exchange it? I did buy one today because I thought it was a good deal.  Nordstrom is usally very accommodating. I hope that if the zipper on this one breaks , I'll be able to return or exchange it. I'll make sure to hold onto the tag/receipt. I may have to go back and compare this one with the regular style.



yes, I purchased it from Nordstrom and I was able to return it.


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, I purchased it from Nordstrom and I was able to return it.



Thx. That's good to know that there wouldn't be a problem returning it should the zipper breaks.


----------



## bluediamond35

I got a purple one last year from Nordstroms and I love it!  This year I preorder the light brown color.


----------



## LadyCupid

You can get it from Nordstrom and have them pricematch Bloomingdales coupon "Survey" where you can take off $50 for $100 or more purchase. If you purchase a medium long handle, it comes out to be around $81.


----------



## ladolcevita*

Nordstroms wouldnt price match it for me.  Just got done with their online customer service


----------



## karetotalk

a few longchamps were just added on bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Exc...e|0||Popularity|0||ProductId|1/exclusives.fly


----------



## PurseMints

I also just messaged Nordstrom through their livechat and they would also not price match for me....they said they would only match the listed price, not coupon codes. 
Would it help if I called?


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

I was at the Nordstrom in Perimeter Mall in Atlanta this afternoon. They are sold out of the anniversary Le Pliage (expandable). The Sales lady said that as far as she knows the entire inventory is sold out. I just checked online, and it's no longer showing. I'm glad I was able to snag one during the presale. 

While there, I spotted what I thought was a Le Pliage on the table with the other reduced bag. It turns out it's a Veau Foulonné shoulder duffle/tote, reduced from $398 to $198.90. It's shape like the Le Pliage, but this one is leather with the longchamp signature/logo lining in a jacquard fabric matching the color of the leather. It has an interior zippered pocket, a slide pocket, a cellphone pocket, and an attached key loop/holder. The size is 11.75x9.x5.5. Although it is leather, it still feels very light. As you can probably guess, I did end up purchasing the bag. It is a gorgeous raspberry color, and I love that it is structured and has 3 useful/functional pockets inside. I didn't even know Lonchamp makes this version. 

From all the reviews I've read regarding the Le Pliage, the number one complaint seems to be the open slide pocket at the very top of the tote being useless because whatever you put inside just falls right out.  Many suggested that it would be nice if the pocket at least has a zipper to keep the contents secure. 

I'm super excited I found this one that pretty much has what the Le Pliage owners hoped for..not only does it have a zippered pocket, but 2 additional pockets as well.


----------



## LadyCupid

aelloneluvslv2 said:


> I was at the Nordstrom in Perimeter Mall in Atlanta this afternoon. They are sold out of the anniversary Le Pliage (expandable). The Sales lady said that as far as she knows the entire inventory is sold out. I just checked online, and it's no longer showing. I'm glad I was able to snag one during the presale.
> 
> While there, I spotted what I thought was a Le Pliage on the table with the other reduced bag. It turns out it's a Veau Foulonné shoulder duffle/tote, reduced from $398 to $198.90. It's shape like the Le Pliage, but this one is leather with the longchamp signature/logo lining in a jacquard fabric matching the color of the leather. It has an interior zippered pocket, a slide pocket, a cellphone pocket, and an attached key loop/holder. The size is 11.75x9.x5.5. Although it is leather, it still feels very light. As you can probably guess, I did end up purchasing the bag. It is a gorgeous raspberry color, and I love that it is structured and has 3 useful/functional pockets inside. I didn't even know Lonchamp makes this version.
> 
> From all the reviews I've read regarding the Le Pliage, the number one complaint seems to be the open slide pocket at the very top of the tote being useless because whatever you put inside just falls right out. Many suggested that it would be nice if the pocket at least has a zipper to keep the contents secure.
> 
> I'm super excited I found this one that pretty much has what the Le Pliage owners hoped for..not only does it have a zippered pocket, but 2 additional pockets as well.


 
What a good deal! I didn't see it online anymore. Anyone knows if San Jose Valley Fair has this on sale?? Or anyone saw this at their Nordstrom? I want to get one!!!


----------



## heri

There are a few bags on sale at bagshop.com. Here's a link:

http://www.bagshop.com/store/mresults.php?k=longc&Class_1=Handbags&Class_2=Longchamp&Specials=YES


----------



## ballet_russe

yodaling1 said:


> What a good deal! I didn't see it online anymore. Anyone knows if San Jose Valley Fair has this on sale?? Or anyone saw this at their Nordstrom? I want to get one!!!



here it is.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-veau-small-leather-tote/3160229


----------



## LadyCupid

ballet_russe said:


> here it is.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-veau-small-leather-tote/3160229


 
Thank you so much for the link. I thought it was $398 reduced to $198 per previous TPF. I guess it was a typo. No wonder it was such a good deal when I saw it. Almost 50% off.


----------



## ballet_russe

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you so much for the link. I thought it was $398 reduced to $198 per previous TPF. I guess it was a typo. No wonder it was such a good deal when I saw it. Almost 50% off.



Why typo? I think that the other poster was talking about a larger version of the bag. Sometimes Nordstrom sale is 50% off or more.


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

ballet_russe said:


> Why typo? I think that the other poster was talking about a larger version of the bag. Sometimes Nordstrom sale is 50% off or more.


Hi ladies,  I did purchase the larger version, which is probably why it has 2 open/slide pockets in addition to the zippered pocket )

I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it at first, because I thought the size is too big for me. DH kept telling me I should keep it. He said he loves everything about the bag.  He's my "go to" for whatcha think, when I'm unsure about a purchase. ;P After trying it out on the shoulder and on my arm, I decided it's perfect as a shoulder or a handheld bag. 

I used it for the first time today, and I can't believe how light it is...for a leather bag. I put everything that was in my other bag. When I put this on my shoulder, I could hardly feel the weight of it.

I did not see the smaller version in person, but it surely does look so cute and adorable in the picture. I think $198 is good price for the smaller one as well because it is leather, fully lined, and has a zippered pocket. It's simple, yet has that elegant and classic feel. If you love the Le Pliage nylon version, I think you'll love the leather even more.


----------



## LadyCupid

ballet_russe said:


> Why typo? I think that the other poster was talking about a larger version of the bag. Sometimes Nordstrom sale is 50% off or more.


 
I thought it was typo. I don't think nordstrom sells this in the larger version.


----------



## cindy05

Magnums.net is currently running their spring/summer clearance on some Longchamp bags. I ordered a curry XL and it arrived the next day! Free shipping on all orders over $50.

http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-sale?utm_source=Save+Even+More+at+Longchamp+Clearance&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=main-img


----------



## lilacocelot

Can I ask you if your Lg Curry tote is made in France or China? Thanks..


----------



## dinskee79

Magnums.net on going sale
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/LE-Clea...champ!&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=main-img
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longcha...arance&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=main-img


----------



## saccharine12

lilacocelot said:


> Can I ask you if your Lg Curry tote is made in France or China? Thanks..




I got my Large Curry tote from Magnums yesterday , its made from China .. I dont know if that means something ?


----------



## reichan

Not all bags are made in France.  Some are made in China, France, Tunisia.  Just depends.  





saccharine12 said:


> I got my Large Curry tote from Magnums yesterday , its made from China .. I dont know if that means something ?


----------



## jnah2011

does anyone has direct links from europe that sells longchamp and ship internationally?
or contact email add of a SA..?

thanks in advanced!


----------



## lilacocelot

I would like to get an Eiffel Tower Le Pliage, so would like to know of any store in Europe that ships to the US. Does anyone know if this bag is still available in Paris?


----------



## shopaholic59

Saw it in June at The Longchamp store in Paris


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Any new deals?


----------



## queennadine

My local Saks Off 5th had quite a few, in different sizes and colors. The large ones were down to $119.99 and then 20% or 25% off, I don't remember.

I got a large, green one for $89.99 and I was happy with that!


----------



## sweetheart7

Many styles on Bluefly


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Bloomingdales is having their f&f right now for 20% off and free shipping online!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

sweetheart7 said:


> Many styles on Bluefly



Is Bluefly a good online retailer? I have not tried them. TIA!


----------



## orinoco

Hey all! Not sure if this was posted but i just bought a large le pliage tote from Magnums and used coupon codes "Freecase" for a free cosmetic case worth $52 and "newsletter" for $10 off!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

orinoco said:


> Hey all! Not sure if this was posted but i just bought a large le pliage tote from Magnums and used coupon codes "Freecase" for a free cosmetic case worth $52 and "newsletter" for $10 off!



I missed that!! I think it ended a few days ago. So sad!!!


----------



## orinoco

Gigoypotpot said:


> I missed that!! I think it ended a few days ago. So sad!!!



Nope, bought it last night!! HURRY!!!


----------



## lizgirl17

i dont see how you can stack the coupons


----------



## orinoco

lizgirl17 said:


> i dont see how you can stack the coupons



I did it. Just enter one coupon, click apply, enter the other one, apply. u can't stack the discount coupons together, but u can stack the freecase + discount.


----------



## chelleypie810

Theres a new code from magnums.net for a makeup case with any purchase over 100$. code: makeup. However, I got the email this morning and its not working. Maybe some others will have luck.


----------



## bluediamond35

Off Saks is selling the summer color le pliage totes. I think the colors are mustard,fuschia, blue and a sea green. Plus there is an additional 30% off this weekend.  I bought a couple of large ones to give as Christmas presents. They were 84 each.


----------



## droporain

Longchampbagoutlets.com. I found this using a search engine can anyone take a look and see if it is for real? Great prices and free shipping.


----------



## nygrl

droporain said:


> Longchampbagoutlets.com. I found this using a search engine can anyone take a look and see if it is for real? Great prices and free shipping.



Looks fake to me. The bags are never discounted like that, unless they're seasonal.


----------



## LariceBoutique

I think so too! the only outlet that i know is the one at woodbury common outlet here in NY.


----------



## m30w

saw Off 5th still has large, long-handled "shopping" in lagoon, curry & fuschia (13x13x7.5, but made in china* :-/ ) $119.99, & "extensible" duffle w/shoulder strap  in fuschia (17.75x20.5x9, made in france) $189.99... 
_(been wanting an expandable duffle w/shoulder strap for a while but wish this was a different color... _)

today, 10/29 (& yesterday 10/28) Off 5th had addt'l 40% off handbags  -maybe originally doorbuster til noon promo? but the one i went to  still gave the discount til @least ~3-4pm, maybe til closing? so post-40% discount: ~$71.99 & ~$113.99 respectively.

SA said a week ago they sold out of green & white -i dunno which size(s)/style(s)?  wondering if these were made specifically for discounters since they have white longchamp tags w/the value listed then crossed/struck-out, then underneath a perforated/detachable end rectangle w/the lower prices (listed above)??

*_(~>3-4 yrs ago i got a (grass?) green long-handled medium for ~$60-70 max? +maybe some slight addt'l 10%? loehmann's discount but made in france & don't remember if the tag had a crossed/struck out value price listed above a lower price?)_


----------



## Mic84

Neiman marucs is having 30% off most Longchamp bags...just bought one myself...


----------



## LariceBoutique

Thank u mic84 just bought one too


----------



## mobilejenni

Mic84 said:


> Neiman marucs is having 30% off most Longchamp bags...just bought one myself...


 
Yes, and be sure to use code *NMNOV* for free shipping (no minimum purchase required)!


----------



## bluediamond35

I'm set for the rest of my life!  I literally bought one in every color. Thank you!


----------



## LariceBoutique

bluediamond35 said:


> I'm set for the rest of my life!  I literally bought one in every color. Thank you!


bluediamond35 you had me laugh for a bit! Congrats on ur new LC! I bought one myself this morning around 2am


----------



## nyinstilettos

ditto!!! thank you so much for the nm 30% heads up!


----------



## mzballs

Thank you! I was able to price match at Nordstroms and use my Nordstroms Notes!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Anyone know when this sale is ending? I'm torn b/w getting the black, red, navy, or beige color!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I got an email saying only hours remained. I grabbed one too! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## GuavaOnTheRocks

:cry: I just added it to my NM.com bag and when I went to purchase I just missed the time by minutes...waaaah!!! you lucky girls that got one!


----------



## bluediamond35

GuavaOnTheRocks said:


> :cry: I just added it to my NM.com bag and when I went to purchase I just missed the time by minutes...waaaah!!! you lucky girls that got one!



Live chat or call them and ask them to honor the promotional price. They may-  I recently did that for Cole Haan shoes.


----------



## starsfromhere

Thanks so much for posting that deal, I got a large beige tote- perfect for class and a great deal.


----------



## kraezykae

Large beige - 1 left at Bluefly.
http://www.bluefly.com/Longchamp-be...ng-shopper-tote/cat20442/313862501/detail.fly


----------



## lurkernomore

I wasn't able to get the Longchamp, but they had cashmere turtlenecks on sale for $100, and I used the free shipping code! So Thanks I still had fun shopping!


----------



## melissayw

this is a Longchamp only thread and you may NOT post invite links.


----------



## MissLivie

Hey girls, missed out the 30% deal and my best friend really wants one for Xmas/bday and I might get one myself too. I could really use some help since its Black Friday for a decent deal on one! Seeking a large bilberry shopper!


----------



## sfgirl

25 percent off at niemanmarcus.com black Friday sale


----------



## Morisa

bluefly has a few styles left; all longchamp seems to be 36% off


----------



## MissLivie

Bluefly's all sold out and missed out on the previous one.. I really need one in Shopper size and in bilberry...  Anyone help?


----------



## misshcouture

me too~ I really want a new large tote :[ I hope some of them go on sale soon...


----------



## lovemydeals

Saks has 2 colors of the medium shopper, they call it small tote, on clearance - orange and grape.  Its $87.50 + tax.  They are offering free shipping with the code HOLIDAY.


----------



## lwmaam3

I'm wondering if Saks is getting ready to put the Le Pliage Large Tote on sale? When I go to their site an type in Longchamp in the search and the list comes up it says $101.50-145.00 but then when I click on that size only the ones for $145 are available. Or maybe the were on sale and sold out? I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## bluediamond35

For a split second Saks.com had a large tote in the lodis (dark green) on sale.  The other fall colors might have been on sale too.   I would keep an eye out for the other department stores. They will probably get rid of there fall inventory soon


----------



## MissLivie

I hope they do!


----------



## digitalgurl

im looking for a large shopper if anyone knows where i can get one at a discount =)


----------



## Morisa

Overstock.com has them sometimes as well. Usually around $100 or so, I think. http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=longchamp&SearchType=Header


----------



## palmbeachpink

neiman marcus has 25% off until midnight tonight 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=longchamp&_requestid=35834


----------



## yamama

I just ordered one price matched from saks at Nordies in Mulberry and the agent gave me no problems.


----------



## foojay

Where are you finding the bilberry on sale at saks?   I can't seem to locate it!  Thank you!  



yamama said:


> I just ordered one price matched from saks at Nordies in Mulberry and the agent gave me no problems.


----------



## yamama

foojay said:


> Where are you finding the bilberry on sale at saks?   I can't seem to locate it!  Thank you!


I asked the nordies agent if he could price match the online price for the Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote/Basic online at saks in Loden at $50.49 , or the store price of $60.59, any he oh so quickly did it without any resistance. 

I even told him it was sold out online and I was willing to pay $60.59 for the bilberry but he said he saw it online and went ahead


----------



## yamama

then again i am still waiting for my confirmation email anxiously, thinking they might cancel it. Can they even?


----------



## HoyaLV

Did you actually see the Loden one at $50.49 physically at Saks (the store)?



yamama said:


> I asked the nordies agent if he could price match the online price for the Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote/Basic online at saks in Loden at $50.49 , or the store price of $60.59, any he oh so quickly did it without any resistance.
> 
> I even told him it was sold out online and I was willing to pay $60.59 for the bilberry but he said he saw it online and went ahead


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm trying It now


----------



## Miss Kris

No go.  They need the exact link from Saks and it needs to be in stock


----------



## HoyaLV

If you have the order number, you can check online whether or not the order went through. I ordered tons of sale stuff and, while I got a confirmation for all of them, I only got one for shipping. But when I checked online, all of the items have been shipped, just no confirmation.
Here's the link: https://secure.nordstrom.com/OrderL...ecure.nordstrom.com/youraccount/orderinfo.asp



yamama said:


> then again i am still waiting for my confirmation email anxiously, thinking they might cancel it. Can they even?


----------



## digablebeatz

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> No go.  They need the exact link from Saks and it needs to be in stock



Same thing happened to me


----------



## yamama

no. when I live chatted with saks, the agent was telling me that they can not put out a broadcast for Loden to the online price for the stores but that there may be 4 available in store for the $60 something price.


----------



## yamama

HoyaLV said:


> If you have the order number, you can check online whether or not the order went through. I ordered tons of sale stuff and, while I got a confirmation for all of them, I only got one for shipping. But when I checked online, all of the items have been shipped, just no confirmation.
> Here's the link: https://secure.nordstrom.com/OrderL...ecure.nordstrom.com/youraccount/orderinfo.asp


I just called them and they gave me my order number. whew! 

i was trying to check my online purchase history, but it just hung on the "one moment" point every time.


----------



## yamama

Miss Kris said:


> No go.  They need the exact link from Saks and it needs to be in stock


how in the world did it work out for me then >_>"


----------



## HoyaLV

Got the large Peacock Blue from Saks for $60.59 (free shipping)


----------



## digablebeatz

HoyaLV said:
			
		

> Got the large Peacock Blue from Saks for $60.59 (free shipping)



Link?


----------



## HoyaLV

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1347FBED423A&Ntt=le+pliage&N=0&bmUID=ji16gY4

but I don't see it anymore 



digablebeatz said:


> Link?


----------



## digitalgurl

i dont see any of the longchamp le pliage on sale at saks website =)


----------



## precious4bags

Nordie do not even have Loden color in large on their site now!


----------



## merrazu

There are a few styles on sale at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## HoyaLV

Large in Loden for $96.90 at Nordies: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...g/3269433?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=400

Hurry!


----------



## crewgal

Neiman Marcus is having an extra 40% off select already reduced merchandise and I just had Nordstrom PM a Pouchette for $26.40 (basically half off).


----------



## crewgal

Live chatting with Saks right now. They located maroon and orange Le Pliage small totes in stores for $52.19 and shipping is $15 if the store decides to fulfill the order. HTH!

ETA: Saks also has the LARGE Le Pliage tote listed for $60.59 so you might be able to chat and locate one in stores!


----------



## safari88

The loden one shown up at saks' website today, and I got it !!!~~~~~


----------



## pursesuader

NM.com has a few styles in the sale section under the home/travel section.


----------



## MissLivie

why do i keep missing the loden one  does nm or nordies pm with saks fairly easily?


----------



## crewgal

MissLivie said:


> why do i keep missing the loden one  does nm or nordies pm with saks fairly easily?



Live chat with Saks. They have the large loden and peacock in stores they can ship to you. Nordstrom wouldn't PM because they don't carry any of the colors that Saks has on sale.


----------



## agentemily007

When I talked to them they said they didn't have enough stock in stores to ship. There were 3 peacock blue in stores listed. I called all 3 stores and none of them actually had it in stock.


----------



## Quigs

Lots of Longchamp bags on sale today on overstock.com.  Free shipping today with orders over $50


----------



## Palekaik0

Hey everyone, I'm new to this thread and was wondering if anyone knows of any sites that has the large le pliage on sale.  I found a website (longchamp-bags.org), but I don't want to buy from there without opinions....I'm not sure if the bags are replicas because the prices are so good.  So it might be too good to be true


----------



## lilacocelot

I think Magnums.net is an authorized Longchamp dealer, they are having their winter Longchamp sale now.


----------



## LadyCupid

lilacocelot said:


> I think Magnums.net is an authorized Longchamp dealer, they are having their winter Longchamp sale now.



Magnus IS authorized. It is one of the many stores listed on longchamp.com website.


----------



## suemb

yodaling1 said:


> Magnus IS authorized. It is one of the many stores listed on longchamp.com website.



The loden color is really nice.

http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale


----------



## danagfixo

Any others besides Magnums?


----------



## okiedokie

nordstrom.com has the small for $61.90 and large for $71.90 in loden.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha.../3269434?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2397

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha.../3269433?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2397


----------



## siworae

^ both unavailable now... I saw those earlier too, but wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Fashion Hippo

Just saw a few LongChamps on sale at Nordies online


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Does magnums ever have coupon codes that are more than $10 off?

Does anyone think they will have one soon??

Looking to buy the black Longchamp Planetes but don't want to buy it right before a coupon code comes out.


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Are there discounts on these because right now they're having a sale at least the boutiques but nordstom not where can I find good cheap longchamps .


----------



## PJMac

Off saks 5th is having an additional 30% off bags with the more card. I happened to find a large le Pliage tote in white for $80!


----------



## danagfixo

OMG ^ so lucky!! I wish I had one around me  I really need a large tote for school.


----------



## Bordelle

PJMac said:


> Off saks 5th is having an additional 30% off bags with the more card. I happened to find a large le Pliage tote in white for $80!


 
Where is the sale? I checked online and I can't find anything - do you ahve to put it into the cart to see the d/c?


----------



## terps08

Bordelle said:


> Where is the sale? I checked online and I can't find anything - do you ahve to put it into the cart to see the d/c?



To my knowledge, Off Saks only has B&M stores and is not online?

Store Locations: http://www.off5th.com/CN/Channelnet...3&pagekey=20436&cn2=Locate&act2=ListLocations


----------



## MissLivie

I couldn't find any in the Leesburg va off fifth so I caved and bought my black in mrsp price lol


----------



## bluediamond35

Got a medium longchamp with longs straps for 69.99 at off saks in westbury LI. It was a lavender color.


----------



## MissLivie

Bagshop.com has some on sale, just not the classic colors


----------



## hlfinn

bumping. has anyone seen them on sale lately?


----------



## plumaplomb

How do people have new Longchamps on ebay for so cheap?  Are there are lot of fakes?  If so, how can you tell?  I want to buy one online (the biggest Le Pliage) but am kind of scared of getting a fake...


----------



## m8875

^yes there are SO many fakes ....


----------



## alex53

Magnums.com has a few longchamps on sales from FW 2011 http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale


----------



## muffinT0PP

anyone know where i can get a decent deal on the le pliage large shopping tote in billberry?
bagshop currently has it, with a 10% coupon, the total is about $139 (with tax)  i'm very iffy about the ones on ebay even thought they look authentic. anyone can recommend sellers maybe? thanks


----------



## PurseMints

muffinT0PP said:


> anyone know where i can get a decent deal on the le pliage large shopping tote in billberry?
> bagshop currently has it, with a 10% coupon, the total is about $139 (with tax) i'm very iffy about the ones on ebay even thought they look authentic. anyone can recommend sellers maybe? thanks


 
Bloomingdale's F&F starts in 2 weeks (I think). Longchamp is included on the 20% sale. Hope this helps


----------



## muffinT0PP

PurseMints said:


> Bloomingdale's F&F starts in 2 weeks (I think). Longchamp is included on the 20% sale. Hope this helps


thanks, the problem with the purple is that it's not available during certain seasons, otherwise i would just asked my cousin to buy one for me since she's in europe right now. thanks anyways  maybe i'll buy some other color or design during the sale


----------



## nli.nancy

I got the large tote for around 107 after tax around November last year. It was 30% off at NM. Might be worth holding off purchasing if not in a hurry.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I just got a large LH in navy blue from Bloomingdales F&F for $125!!! Woot!! Soo happy! I've been holding out for a few months!!


----------



## Junior Mints

Nm.com is having a promo today - if you purchase $350 in shoes or handbags, you get $50 giftcard and 10,000 incircle points (which is $100 giftcard). This promo includes longchamp so if you purchase enough to qualify for promo, your discount is approximately 42%.


----------



## bubbleloba

Longchamp is included in the Bloomingdale's F&F (20% off). There are some great neutrals available at the SF Bloomy's.


----------



## lilp

I just got the Bilberry (purple) large tote at the SF Bloomies for $125.


----------



## Bordelle

How do you get the f&f? Card? Code? Email?


----------



## terps08

Bordelle said:
			
		

> How do you get the f&f? Card? Code? Email?



http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/bloomingdales-coupon-codes-250831.html


----------



## itwinkles

Bloomies is great! I paid $92.80 for large longchamp in black . I used code FRIENDS and a 20% customer of the day ( I got through live chat) it worked on everything!!!


----------



## nikkisha

itwinkles said:


> Bloomies is great! I paid $92.80 for large longchamp in black . I used code FRIENDS and a 20% customer of the day ( I got through live chat) it worked on everything!!!




If you don't mind, how did you get the additional 20% off? Was there something specific that you had to mention to the Sales associate via live chat? TIA


----------



## itwinkles

Nothing really. I had a question about an item and then at end. She said you were my customer for the day- here is 20%! And it worked on beauty and fragrance so I spent way over my limit lol. If you can't get that register a new email at Bloomies.com and they will send you 10% which is what I planned on using before she gave me that 20%. Hope this helps.


----------



## kraezykae

Nordstrom was able to extend the Bloomingdales discount to me through live chat.


----------



## sundaymornings

Wait, I'm confused! Can you combine the discounts? I see the 20% F&F discount but can we use the 10% discount we get from subscribing to their emails with it? And what about the 20% customer of the day? I'm assuming we're only allowed to use one of them.


----------



## itwinkles

sundaymornings said:
			
		

> Wait, I'm confused! Can you combine the discounts? I see the 20% F&F discount but can we use the 10% discount we get from subscribing to their emails with it? And what about the 20% customer of the day? I'm assuming we're only allowed to use one of them.



No you can use 2 codes at a time! But not 3


----------



## musicscrip

sundaymornings said:


> Wait, I'm confused! Can you combine the discounts? I see the 20% F&F discount but can we use the 10% discount we get from subscribing to their emails with it? And what about the 20% customer of the day? I'm assuming we're only allowed to use one of them.


 
Back in Oct 2011, I was able to stack 3 codes but since then I have only been able to use two codes. I guess they caught onto it!


----------



## fashionysta

kraezykae said:


> Nordstrom was able to extend the Bloomingdales discount to me through live chat.



I was also able to do the same. I talked to an AMAZING rep who gave me 20% off my large black LongChamp tote... and threw in express shipping! In total, I only paid $116 for it... and I'll be getting it Wednesday next week! So awesome!


----------



## Bordelle

kraezykae said:
			
		

> Nordstrom was able to extend the Bloomingdales discount to me through live chat.



Hi krazykae- how did they match it for you? Chat/live? Also didthey match just the 20%ff or did they also give the cust of day 20%?


----------



## kraezykae

Bordelle said:


> Hi krazykae- how did they match it for you? Chat/live? Also didthey match just the 20%ff or did they also give the cust of day 20%?



live chat. i asked if they were extending the bloomies discount and she said yes then she asked me what item i was interested in.


----------



## bubbleloba

baglady1029 said:


> Thanks for the nordstroms tip! I've been using mine as a diaper bag for a year....Desperately in need of a new one.



F&F ended for Bloomingdale's last night and Nordstrom will not price match now. But you can wait for Saks F&F for another price match opportunity.


----------



## a4alice

Magnums has a 20% off code "Spring" that they said it's supposed to only work on this glassware brand, but I tried it with Longchamp it actually works too!! I just purchased a navy large le pliage with it!!! (=


----------



## nygrl

a4alice said:


> Magnums has a 20% off code "Spring" that they said it's supposed to only work on this glassware brand, but I tried it with Longchamp it actually works too!! I just purchased a navy large le pliage with it!!! (=



They might have caught onto it because I just tried it and it doesn't work.


----------



## Elara

This may have already been posted (I don't see it, so please forgive me if it is here somewhere) but whatshebuys.com has several La Pliage bags on clearance right now. http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## Boalt

Norstrom just price matched Bagshop's price, so I got a large le pliage for $119.00.


----------



## Boalt

Just wanted to make myself clear. I brought the bag through Nordstrom's live chat.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Boalt said:
			
		

> Norstrom just price matched Bagshop's price, so I got a large le pliage for $119.00.



Wow! Which pliage did you price match from bagshop?


----------



## escstlu

I just got Nords to price match too and they didn't ask to pick out a color that was on sale on bagshop.com! Woot woot! Got the large le pliage in the fushia!


----------



## Boalt

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Wow! Which pliage did you price match from bagshop?



The large in deep red  I absolutely adore that color. For the price (which included free shipping) I might just get another one


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Oh wow!! Good to know Nordies did not ask for a specific color! That means you can pretty much price match any color!!! 

Congrats to you ladies!! Bagshop will do an extra 10% off even for the sale items for spring sale. Code is bagshop. 

I did pick up a large Bilberry from bagshop last week that was on sale for $119. It was the older,larger model. Woot!

Now I'm thinking of getting the Praline.


----------



## lifebeginsat30

escstlu said:


> I just got Nords to price match too and they didn't ask to pick out a color that was on sale on bagshop.com! Woot woot! Got the large le pliage in the fushia!



Gah. I just bought one from Bagshop yesterday - the old model of the large/long handle in Bilberry. I got 10% off for being a repeat customer but didn't see any for 119. 

On Bagshop - is it just the few colours that are on sale for 119?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

lifebeginsat30 said:
			
		

> Gah. I just bought one from Bagshop yesterday - the old model of the large/long handle in Bilberry. I got 10% off for being a repeat customer but didn't see any for 119.
> 
> On Bagshop - is it just the few colours that are on sale for 119?



You know what, I think I lucked out. The weekend of March 24-25th, they had some Bilberry included in the sale items. I noticed they took it down a few hours after, so maybe they sold out? Try calling them to see if you could get it for $119 since it was just on sale not too long ago. Worse they could say is no


----------



## lifebeginsat30

Gigoypotpot said:


> You know what, I think I lucked out. The weekend of March 24-25th, they had some Bilberry included in the sale items. I noticed they took it down a few hours after, so maybe they sold out? Try calling them to see if you could get it for $119 since it was just on sale not too long ago. Worse they could say is no



Thanks. i contacted them and no-go. That's okay. Not going to fuss over a few dollars.

They shipped it out the same day - heading to my mom's place in AZ so I won't get to see it until May  Long wait but hope it is worth it!


----------



## a4alice

nygrl said:


> They might have caught onto it because I just tried it and it doesn't work.



Hmmmm... that's really weird... I also purchased two Links of London bracelets yesterday (April 4th) and the 20% worked.... Anyhow I'm just glad that I got my le pliage for $116 no tax and free shipping! Although when I got the large bilberry back in Black Friday last year NM had a 25% off and I got it for $108.75 =P Overall great deals!!


----------



## pretkit

Longchamp sale Mon 9 April on Rue La La


----------



## danagfixo

Has anyone been to the Longchamp store at Woodbury Common Outlets? Do they have a big discount on the bags? Esp. the large tote... I'll be near there this summer but I'm wondering if it's worth the wait. HMM


----------



## Palekaik0

danagfixo said:
			
		

> Has anyone been to the Longchamp store at Woodbury Common Outlets? Do they have a big discount on the bags? Esp. the large tote... I'll be near there this summer but I'm wondering if it's worth the wait. HMM



Its about an hr drive from me and I haven't been there for over a year.  I don't remember the price but its not a significant discount.  Its def cheaper than 145 for the large, but they are still over 100....I think they were around 115 to 125ish.  Have fun shopping at woodbury, its still one of my favorite outlets


----------



## musicscrip

danagfixo said:


> Has anyone been to the Longchamp store at Woodbury Common Outlets? Do they have a big discount on the bags? Esp. the large tote... I'll be near there this summer but I'm wondering if it's worth the wait. HMM


 
Large (originally $145) was going for $99 BUT none of the nicer colours were there! Only seasonal colours.

I much prefer buying from Bloomingdales or any other department stores when they have 20% off.


----------



## danagfixo

musicscrip said:


> Large (originally $145) was going for $99 BUT none of the nicer colours were there! Only seasonal colours.
> 
> I much prefer buying from Bloomingdales or any other department stores when they have 20% off.




Thank you so much for the reply!!!! I'll have to go see for myself


----------



## Gigoypotpot

pretkit said:
			
		

> Longchamp sale Mon 9 April on Rue La La



Almost everything sold out in a matter of fiveminutes. Boo


----------



## lifebeginsat30

Gigoypotpot said:


> Almost everything sold out in a matter of fiveminutes. Boo



They must have had all of 1-4 bags of each. I went on RIGHT at 11 and the turquoise Le Pilage was gone in all of 45 seconds. I looked, looked away, it said "2 left" and then gone.

Poof.


----------



## vyology

Sometimes Nordstrom Rack will have them for super cheap. They are marked as clearance items because they are the original store's returns. I found the large turquoise Le Pliage and the small bilberry Le Pliage for $39 each. It's rare to find them though. I just got lucky that day. I also posted this on the Nordstrom Rack deals forum.


----------



## SFGirly87

There's a deal on Beyond The Rack that starts at 4 pm ET


----------



## tobefetching

SFGirly87 said:


> There's a deal on Beyond The Rack that starts at 4 pm ET


 
I waited for that. Right at 4, snuck in... and they only had 3 bags! All reserved immediately. 2 are gone. I didn't like any of the 3 anyway. How is 3 total bags an "event"?!


----------



## vyology

tobefetching said:
			
		

> I waited for that. Right at 4, snuck in... and they only had 3 bags! All reserved immediately. 2 are gone. I didn't like any of the 3 anyway. How is 3 total bags an "event"?!



I've given up on BTR. Everything is on reserve or sold out within mere minutes (seconds?!) after the start of an event. Lame.


----------



## SFGirly87

I know! I was so disappointed  I'm looking for a large in black or billberry but am only finding deals on the medium size. There's a medium black for $85 on Bluefly.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

SFGirly87 said:


> I know! I was so disappointed  I'm looking for a large in black or billberry but am only finding deals on the medium size. There's a medium black for $85 on Bluefly.


 
I just got the large bilberry (old model) from bagshop for $119. This is about two and a half weeks ago. Keep checking!


----------



## whitepearl86

tobefetching said:


> I waited for that. Right at 4, snuck in... and they only had 3 bags! All reserved immediately. 2 are gone. I didn't like any of the 3 anyway. How is 3 total bags an "event"?!


thats exactly how i felt

inside of my head went "wtf"


----------



## lizgirl17

ive never been a fan of longchamp but then i got the rulala email and that Mary Katrantzou print just called to me unfortunately they where all already sold out so i found it on magnums.net with a $10 off coupon and free shipping its not bad
i was torn between these two but i got the one with the short handles


----------



## chengj

lizgirl17 said:
			
		

> ive never been a fan of longchamp but then i got the rulala email and that Mary Katrantzou print just called to me unfortunately they where all already sold out so i found it on magnums.net with a $10 off coupon and free shipping its not bad
> i was torn between these two but i got the one with the short handles



That's the one I want too!! I love the long handles so hopefully it will be on sale soon >.<

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## musicscrip

chengj said:


> That's the one I want too!! I love the long handles so hopefully it will be on sale soon >.<
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...9&itemId=prod144960149&parentId=&cmCat=search
If you buy $200 today, you will get $50 gfit card... not a bad deal at all!


----------



## SFGirly87

Gigoypotpot said:


> I just got the large bilberry (old model) from bagshop for $119. This is about two and a half weeks ago. Keep checking!



Thanks! I'll definitely check out bagshop


----------



## Yuuki

Bluefly has navy and beige large le pliage for $104.40
If you received bluefly's email for the secret savings, it goes down to however % you are offered for your account.
got mine for $92.80
hth


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Yuuki said:
			
		

> Bluefly has navy and beige large le pliage for $104.40
> If you received bluefly's email for the secret savings, it goes down to however % you are offered for your account.
> got mine for $92.80
> hth



Oh wow! What a savings!!!

I just got a largs navy for $125. Oh well.  Still cheaper than regular price,


----------



## Yuuki

Bluefly added taupe and black large le pliage.
use code 20OFF for $20 off $100. It should go down to $84.40 before tax and shipping.


----------



## xikry5talix

Yuuki said:


> Bluefly added taupe and black large le pliage.
> use code 20OFF for $20 off $100. It should go down to $84.40 before tax and shipping.



Thanks! I ended up getting the large black one for $92.35!


----------



## lurkernomore

Thank you! I just got the large taupe - I have been wanting this bag for awhile!


----------



## SFGirly87

Yuuki said:


> Bluefly has navy and beige large le pliage for $104.40
> If you received bluefly's email for the secret savings, it goes down to however % you are offered for your account.
> got mine for $92.80
> hth


 
Wish I snagged a large black one but everything is sold out now. Has anyone bought from BagShop? Are they legit? How are they with shipping time?


----------



## lizgirl17

my Mary Katrantzou bag just came in one stitch came out on the inside pocket i called magnums and they gave me the option to return exchange or get a 20% discount i took the discount


----------



## chengj

musicscrip said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...9&itemId=prod144960149&parentId=&cmCat=search
> If you buy $200 today, you will get $50 gfit card... not a bad deal at all!



Darn. Didn't see this until it was too late >.< sold out now


----------



## lifebeginsat30

SFGirly87 said:


> Wish I snagged a large black one but everything is sold out now. Has anyone bought from BagShop? Are they legit? How are they with shipping time?



I bought from bagshop and they shipped the bag the same day I ordered it and it arrived 4 business days later (NY to AZ).


----------



## Gigoypotpot

lifebeginsat30 said:
			
		

> I bought from bagshop and they shipped the bag the same day I ordered it and it arrived 4 business days later (NY to AZ).



I love bagshop!! IMHO, their shipping is WAAAAYYY BETTER than Magnums.net.


----------



## stylemaddy

Anyone knows when is Magnums' FF sale?


----------



## alex53

Bagshop.com has a few deals on some fall colors... anyone know of any other sales?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

alex53 said:
			
		

> Bagshop.com has a few deals on some fall colors... anyone know of any other sales?



Bluefly has some on sale


----------



## jenjenq168

Will Longchamp bag be on sale in Bloomingdales? Will the upcoming private sale include Longchamp??


----------



## Gigoypotpot

jenjenq168 said:
			
		

> Will Longchamp bag be on sale in Bloomingdales? Will the upcoming private sale include Longchamp??



Most likely, yes. I have not seen Longchamp ever excluded from sales. I usually get my LC's from Bloomingdales sales.  HTH!


----------



## musicscrip

There is 20% off at Saks for Longchamp and you can get 6% cash rebates!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...c+Jacobs&N=4294912281+306418049&bmUID=jrwrnyi


----------



## shiba_inu

jenjenq168 said:
			
		

> Will Longchamp bag be on sale in Bloomingdales? Will the upcoming private sale include Longchamp??



Yes they are. In the stores, you can presale them now. Some Longchamp are 30% off. Not that many are additional off.  But, you also get $25 off every $100 up to 4 times, so max discount is $100 off. Online, I believe you can get up to $400 off. Good discount for those items without the additional off.  I want one of the new all leather totes.


----------



## EmeraldStar

Just called the store in Fashion Valley and the Le Pliage will not have additional discounts, just $25 off every $100.


----------



## paradise392

i got my longchamp at off fifth for $84+tax.  I got the large le pliage in peacock.  They had it in the darkish green too. They only had 2 large left, 3 mediums and a small.  I got the peacock large and my friend got the green large one.


----------



## jenjenq168

paradise392 said:
			
		

> i got my longchamp at off fifth for $84+tax.  I got the large le pliage in peacock.  They had it in the darkish green too. They only had 2 large left, 3 mediums and a small.  I got the peacock large and my friend got the green large one.



Hi there, which off fifth did you find these Longchamp bags? Many thanks !


----------



## Lzamare

paradise392 said:


> i got my longchamp at off fifth for $84+tax.  I got the large le pliage in peacock.  They had it in the darkish green too. They only had 2 large left, 3 mediums and a small.  I got the peacock large and my friend got the green large one.



Ditto, Block at Orange


----------



## lovemydeals

The off 5th at leesburg, va had the green (loden) in medium yesterday.  It was 99ish and then an additional 30% off.


----------



## Palekaik0

Just got the small le pliage in loden for $20!  Off Fifth had e-mailed me a mystery coupon that ranges from $5 to $50.  I went there this afternoon and they had 1 longchamp left for $99 with an additional 30%.  When i went to pay, the cashier scanned the coupon and said it was worth $50.  I am sooo happy!


----------



## Bordelle

shiba_inu said:


> Yes they are. In the stores, you can presale them now. Some Longchamp are 30% off. Not that many are additional off. But, you also get $25 off every $100 up to 4 times, so max discount is $100 off. Online, I believe you can get up to $400 off. Good discount for those items without the additional off. I want one of the new all leather totes.


 
How? Is this for everyone or do you have to sign up for something to get these benefits?


----------



## shiba_inu

^^^ This was for the Bloomingdales Private Sale.  You get the sale information if you are one of their cardholders.  But, if you find a good SA to keep you updated, they can let you know when the sale is happening.  I know the Private Sale is at least once a year, maybe more.  Or just keep your eye on TPF and someone will post about the sale.  I'm not sure if all of the discounts are available to non-cardholders, but an SA should be able to tell you.

Bloomingdales does have quite a number of sales throughout the year, so maybe Longchamp will be on sale during those times as well.


----------



## terps08

Palekaik0 said:


> Just got the small le pliage in loden for $20!  Off Fifth had e-mailed me a mystery coupon that ranges from $5 to $50.  I went there this afternoon and they had 1 longchamp left for $99 with an additional 30%.  When i went to pay, the cashier scanned the coupon and said it was worth $50.  I am sooo happy!



Great deal!!


----------



## psxgurl

I only got 5 bucks off, at least got a little back . I got the dark green at off fifth in Ontario mills


----------



## nli.nancy

Saks has select colors for sale. In store only.

Link here


----------



## kitchencloset2

It's sold out at all Saks  What a good find though!!!


----------



## leemonada76

Just ran to SFa in NYC, since online it is posting availability there. I was informed saks doesnt carry the line in the store anymore


----------



## jenniferx430

http://www.longchampoutlet20l2.com/

does anyone know if this is legit?

Thanks....


----------



## Palekaik0

jenniferx430 said:
			
		

> http://www.longchampoutlet20l2.com/
> 
> does anyone know if this is legit?
> 
> Thanks....



I had sent an email to them last week and they said it was authentic..however, I don't think it is because I've never seen some if those patterns :/  I could be wrong.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

stay away from that site, it's all fake.


----------



## Palekaik0

Palekaik0 said:
			
		

> Just got the small le pliage in loden for $20!  Off Fifth had e-mailed me a mystery coupon that ranges from $5 to $50.  I went there this afternoon and they had 1 longchamp left for $99 with an additional 30%.  When i went to pay, the cashier scanned the coupon and said it was worth $50.  I am sooo happy!



Oops...i meant I got the medium!  I'm trying to look for a large for a mothers day gift if anyone know of any sales going on.


----------



## terps08

jenniferx430 said:


> http://www.longchampoutlet20l2.com/
> 
> does anyone know if this is legit?
> 
> Thanks....



Fake site, don't purchase from there!


----------



## Swanky

This is a deals only thread, please no authenticity questions.


----------



## leemonada76

Bloomingdales just had the small pliage in the low 60s but it's sold out online. Does anyone know if it's sold in-store, in Manhattan?


----------



## leemonada76

$68.60 sorry, i wrote 'low 60s'


----------



## Bordelle

Any sales/discounts on these now for memorial day?


----------



## monaunc

Nordstrom has the large le pliage tote on sale for $96.90 in cyclamen (sold out online), khaki, and orange.


----------



## AbbytheBT

Where did you find the large le pliage Cyclamen in store at Nordstrom's ?


----------



## AbbytheBT

All of the Spring/Summer 2012 colors of the le pliage line: Orange, Khaki, Cyclamen and Turquoise are reduced at the Longchamps online site, and Magnums.net http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longcha...rived!&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=main-img


----------



## happywife18

.


----------



## happywife18

Longchamp Sales at Magnum.net and Bagshop.com

To save 10% at checkout use these coupon codes:

magnum.net = saveten

bagshop.com = bagshop 

nordstrom.com is having a sale too!!!


----------



## twboi

bagshop.com doesn't have the sale prices.. but they have the turquoise.. i want that one!


----------



## monaunc

AbbytheBT said:


> Where did you find the large le pliage Cyclamen in store at Nordstrom's ?



I purchased it online before they sold out. I'm sure there are still some floating around in stores. If you call them, they could likely locate one for you and have it shipped via charge send.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AbbytheBT said:


> All of the Spring/Summer 2012 colors of the le pliage line: Orange, Khaki, Cyclamen and Turquoise are reduced at the Longchamps online site, and Magnums.net http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longcha...rived!&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=main-img



I just purchased two Roseau medium totes from Magnums. My first purchase of the Roseau series since they were on sale and I like the style.  Both the Honey and White bags have a strong plastic smell when I opened the box.  Can anyone share their experience on this bag ? are they supposed to be real leather ? I'm quite disappointed.

TIA.


----------



## smileykins

The bags are made of nylon material, not leather. I've ordered a few bags from them as well and they've had a slight smell as well, however it doesn't last longer than 1 week or so. Just let the bag air out


----------



## nikita58467

Bloomingdales has a few of them on sale online + in-store. Scored a large metallic shoulder bag for around $70 with 30% off and my aunt's employee discount--> original $150


----------



## justwatchin

Here are some on sale at

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## juicyjuice

There are several on sale on bloomingdales website.  Extra 15% off with code SUMMER15, fortunately longchamp is not excluded!


----------



## AbbytheBT

juicyjuice said:


> There are several on sale on bloomingdales website.  Extra 15% off with code SUMMER15, fortunately longchamp is not excluded!


Dang! - all sold out before I could get the large tote!


----------



## nikita58467

AbbytheBT said:
			
		

> Dang! - all sold out before I could get the large tote!



Check store! They have plenty when I was there this morning!


----------



## frankforster100

Thanks for some of the info, I was wondering the same thing myself, thanks


----------



## lovely64

Any info on them in Euroupe?


----------



## jenjenq168

Does Longchamp boutique in NYC have the le pillage in big size on sale?


----------



## musicscrip

http://www.magnums.net/ 
Enter summer to get a $20 visa gift card when you purchase $100 or more.


----------



## JudieH

Any new deals?  I'm hoping to find a purple or magenta large le pilage.  Thanks!!


----------



## st.love

JudieH said:


> Any new deals?  I'm hoping to find a purple or magenta large le pilage.  Thanks!!



At Bloomingdales if you sign up to become a loyalist you can get $25 off $100 or more! Also if you sign up for e-mail alerts you can get an extra 10% off!


----------



## JudieH

st.love said:


> At Bloomingdales if you sign up to become a loyalist you can get $25 off $100 or more! Also if you sign up for e-mail alerts you can get an extra 10% off!



Thank you! I already own a Bloomingdales card so I wonder if this still applies to me.


----------



## st.love

JudieH said:


> Thank you! I already own a Bloomingdales card so I wonder if this still applies to me.



Hmm not sure, I do not have a store card but just signed up for the loyalist program online today. I think you may have to sign up in addition to having a store card? 

Anyways, I just bought a medium shoulder le pliage for $90!


----------



## JudieH

st.love said:


> Hmm not sure, I do not have a store card but just signed up for the loyalist program online today. I think you may have to sign up in addition to having a store card?
> 
> Anyways, I just bought a medium shoulder le pliage for $90!



Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Bordelle

st.love said:


> At Bloomingdales if you sign up to become a loyalist you can get $25 off $100 or more! Also if you sign up for e-mail alerts you can get an extra 10% off!


 
Hi St.love - I was just checking their site and I don't see any reference to the $25 off $100 or more - was this a one-time thing?


----------



## st.love

Bordelle said:


> Hi St.love - I was just checking their site and I don't see any reference to the $25 off $100 or more - was this a one-time thing?



Hi yes it was, sorry I should have stated that. It was a deal they had going on for about a week. I know their friends & family 20% off ends today (code: FRIENDS12), so that combined with 10% off for signing up will give you a nice little 30% discount


----------



## juicyjuice

20% off at bagshop, with code "bagshop"
One week only.  

There's not a huge selection, but they have the large khaki pliage on sale for $129 -> $103 after discount


----------



## lovebug

Just saw a small tan one at Sam's Club for (if I remember correctly) 94.


----------



## Bordelle

juicyjuice said:
			
		

> 20% off at bagshop, with code "bagshop"
> One week only.
> 
> There's not a huge selection, but they have the large khaki pliage on sale for $129 -> $103 after discount



Thanks juicyjuice I did see that but I wasn't sure what khaki looks like compared to say slate or black or brown...


----------



## palmbeachpink

not a deal but new bags coming soon

http://thebaghagdiaries.com/2012/10/pfw-ss-2013-longchamp-bags.html


----------



## chocochipjunkie

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> not a deal but new bags coming soon
> 
> http://thebaghagdiaries.com/2012/10/pfw-ss-2013-longchamp-bags.html



Wow I can't wait for these new bags! Can't decide which one is my favorite yet. Thanks for the info


----------



## Jpurse

Just a question. Ordered the large black one from bloomie's for 10% off + additional 20% off during the f&f sale. So I got it for $104 original price $145, is that a good deal?


----------



## catsoup

Just got a large graphite one off eBay... had some eBay bucks to use, so got a $145 bag for $105. It's already on its way!


----------



## rx4dsoul

palmbeachpink said:
			
		

> not a deal but new bags coming soon
> 
> http://thebaghagdiaries.com/2012/10/pfw-ss-2013-longchamp-bags.html



The stamped leather 8totes and Pliage are actually already out in the market this Fall/Winter 2012 in this season's colors - burgundy red black duck camel etc  but nice to see the coming spring colors and other new styles.
I love all the bright colors ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bordelle

By the way does anyone have a comparison pic of the neutrals? In particular slate/taupe/khaki/tan/praline/chocolate/beige/black/navy/graphite? Sorry the list is so long it's just so hard to tell from individual pictures. If there is a color reference thread that would help too. Thanks!


----------



## juicyjuice

Longchamp event coming up at ruelala tomorrow 11am.  I have a feeling they will go fast.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Gah! All the Le Pliages in the RueLaLa event went in seconds! By the time I clicked on something "available" it was gone!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> Gah! All the Le Pliages in the RueLaLa event went in seconds! By the time I clicked on something "available" it was gone!



Me too!!!! Sigh.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I just posted this on the other Longchamp thread, but I figured this could potentially help someone else also -

I just received a postcard in the mail for 25% off one order from Bloomingdales, and I signed up for the email subscription and was able to stack the extra 10% off my order. Yay!  the only downside is the LP's that I wanted are on back order so I just have to wait for them to arrive. I don't mind since I got the large tote for $97.88 and the medium for $84.38.


----------



## kobe939

Bump.

Any deals to share?? TIA!!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Bloomingdales is having another Friends & Family event.


----------



## mpark46

Ugh I missed out on the Bloomie F&F. Do you think anyone is having a Black Friday/cyber Monday deal??


----------



## Pazdzernika

Nordstrom's is having a pre-sale.  Does anyone know if longchamp is included?


----------



## li_li

Pazdzernika said:


> Nordstrom's is having a pre-sale.  Does anyone know if longchamp is included?



Nope, I just emailed my SA and he said it would have been included in the half yearly sale that just passed.


----------



## amesbegonia

Bloomingdales is having a sale on _some_ of their Longchamp Le Pliages.  I just picked up one from the Metallic line in "Old Gold."  I think it's going to be a bronzy color but kinda wish it was more of a gold - we'll see.  But, kinda fun getting one w/ a print to it so it's a little different! 

So, the Large is on sale for $105.  I got the 10% off for signing up for their emails (took a day to email to me though) and then since I ordered over the phone and don't have a Bloomies in my state I didn't pay tax.  On top of all that, they are having free shipping right now.  So my total was *$94* and some change!!    The girl on the phone was even laughing cuz we were just adding on the discounts and they were all "taking."  

Can't wait til it gets here... looks like they are sold out online as of last night but I just ordered it and they have a bunch in stores so I guess they pull from those.  

I'll try to post a pic once I receive it.

Does anyone know if the Purse to Go in Extra Jumbo would fit inside the Large Le Pliage?  I use that for my Neverfull MM and love that stuff doesn't just get jumbled together at the bottom of these totes! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-large-shoulder-bag-metallic?ID=640251&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## margaritaxmix

Amazing deals on Saks right now:

Personalized/Monogrammed Longchamp Le Pliage Large - $108
Graphite, Navy, Black, Red, Chocolate
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...9&Ntt=persoalized+longchamp&N=0&bmUID=jI_ulPV


----------



## digablebeatz

I've been trying to access the sale longchamps Saks all morning. I gave up and pricematched 2 Longchamps items with a online Nordies rep and completed the transaction within 5 minutes. The sales associate that assisted me didn't even verify the price on the Saks website. She just took my word for it. Also, she didn't even pricematch the exact items. The items I quoted on Saks were both personalized options. On Nordstroms, I pricematched a Longchamp large black le pliage tote and a Le Pliage black backpack, both not available in personalization.


----------



## nordysgal

margaritaxmix said:


> Amazing deals on Saks right now:
> 
> Personalized/Monogrammed Longchamp Le Pliage Large - $108
> Graphite, Navy, Black, Red, Chocolate
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...9&Ntt=persoalized+longchamp&N=0&bmUID=jI_ulPV



Thanks for posting!

For anyone shopping, the personalized backpack is available in black and is $88 (was $118):

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ongchamp&N=4294912180+306418049&bmUID=jI_S4Bo

and the personalized expandable duffle is available in black and is $176 (was $235): 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ongchamp&N=4294912180+306418049&bmUID=jI_S4CG


----------



## JudieH

digablebeatz said:


> I've been trying to access the sale longchamps Saks all morning. I gave up and pricematched 2 Longchamps items with a online Nordies rep and completed the transaction within 5 minutes. The sales associate that assisted me didn't even verify the price on the Saks website. She just took my word for it. Also, she didn't even pricematch the exact items. The items I quoted on Saks were both personalized options. On Nordstroms, I pricematched a Longchamp large black le pliage tote and a Le Pliage black backpack, both not available in personalization.



Thank you for this! I just did a live chat with Nordstorms as well but she did ask me for a link to the Saks one and also to their own site.  Saks page finally loaded up but the color that I wanted (graphite) was no longer available.  However, the Nordstorms rep still honored the price match even without the personalization, which I didn't care for anyway. 

The only negative thing was that I wasn't able to get the additional discount but at least I got the color that I wanted.


----------



## digablebeatz

JudieH said:


> Thank you for this! I just did a live chat with Nordstorms as well but she did ask me for a link to the Saks one and also to their own site.  Saks page finally loaded up but the color that I wanted (graphite) was no longer available.  However, the Nordstorms rep still honored the price match even without the personalization, which I didn't care for anyway.
> 
> The only negative thing was that I wasn't able to get the additional discount but at least I got the color that I wanted.



You're welcome!


----------



## starcy

Got my first longchamp


----------



## loriw

Trying to decide on monogram colors for the backpack - thinking red or actually kind of like the idea of black on black


----------



## nordysgal

loriw said:


> Trying to decide on monogram colors for the backpack - thinking red or actually kind of like the idea of black on black



I went with navy and gold on the large le pliage - it's the closest to my university's colors (UCLA) and makes me feel all school spirit-y.


----------



## loriw

They only have black in the backpack so I have to go with something on black


----------



## kalodie1

Colors in monogrammed styles keep coming and going so have a plan B if you order.  My first order got cancelled and now I placed another for monogram tote in dark red w/navy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kalodie1

Large personalized totes are sold out...did an online chat. They show three colors but are actually sold out and orders are being cancelled.


----------



## JudieH

kalodie1 said:


> Large personalized totes are sold out...did an online chat. They show three colors but are actually sold out and orders are being cancelled.



When I was having trouble getting on Sak's site, I followed *digablebeatz's* idea of doing a price match with Nordstorms.  It worked.  I didn't want a personalized tote and I was able to get the color that I wanted (graphite).  By the time I was able to get onto Sak's site, graphite was sold out in the large Le Pilage.


----------



## kalodie1

Thanks...Nordstrom does not have the personalized tote...can I match with no personalization?


----------



## JudieH

kalodie1 said:


> Thanks...Nordstrom does not have the personalized tote...can I match with no personalization?



I did not get personalization.  I didn't want it.


----------



## kalodie1

They will not do it.  Oh, well.  Last time I try Nordstrom. Prefer Saks and Neiman anyway


----------



## JudieH

kalodie1 said:


> They will not do it.  Oh, well.  Last time I try Nordstrom. Prefer Saks and Neiman anyway



Wow, I wonder why.


----------



## lizziebean

Thanks for the tip! I just ordered two large totes in Bilberry and Slate for $108.75 each from Nordies without any issues. They didn't even ask for the link.


----------



## JudieH

lizziebean said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just ordered two large totes in Bilberry and Slate for $108.75 each from Nordies without any issues. They didn't even ask for the link.



Wow, that's great! When I called, they did ask for the link but it all worked out. *Digablebeatz* was the one who mentioned she was able to get these at Nordies. It was a great tip.


----------



## kalodie1

Finally got them to do it...thanks for the help.  Got the large in navy.


----------



## lifegoeson

I price matched the Graphite last night from Nordstrom.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JudieH

Enjoy *kalodie1* and *lifegoeson*! I hope I like the graphite color in person.  It seemed like a good neutral for me.


----------



## kalodie1

Thrilled with my discount...thanks!


----------



## nancyle626

Nordstrom price matched a black and navy one for me for $108.75 each. Thanks!


----------



## hlm123

Nordstrom rep wouldnt price match for me


----------



## kalodie1

hlm123 said:


> Nordstrom rep wouldnt price match for me



Was it a guy named Jeremy by chance?  He would not for me and was a little snippy too.  Try online chat and request Rose P. She was great.


----------



## SuziAck

I did an online chat last nite at Nordstrom, and was able to get the large tote in slate for $108, i am so excited.  This will be my first longchamp. I am bidding on one in beige on ebay also.  It would be great if I got them both!


----------



## LoLaChoo

JudieH said:
			
		

> Wow, I wonder why.



I tried yesterday as well...twice!! And no luck! Wasn't meant to be for me.


----------



## hlm123

Hmm, don't remember the rep. Just tried again and it worked this time!! YAY! 





kalodie1 said:


> Was it a guy named Jeremy by chance?  He would not for me and was a little snippy too.  Try online chat and request Rose P. She was great.


----------



## digablebeatz

JudieH said:
			
		

> Wow, that's great! When I called, they did ask for the link but it all worked out. Digablebeatz was the one who mentioned she was able to get these at Nordies. It was a great tip.



Not only did my Nordies rep pricematch the non-identical item (a regular, non personalized tote), she also didnt ask me for the Saks link. I even chatted online on 2 additional occasions to order more and both reps (different each time) allowed me to order add'l bags! Keep trying back. They seem to be inconsistent and it depends who u get. Good luck!


----------



## legally_yours

More colours are in! Red, black, navy, graphite and brown! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...77&P_name=Longchamp&N=1553+1714&bmUID=jJ6WEUH


----------



## kalodie1

legally_yours said:


> More colours are in! Red, black, navy, graphite and brown!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...77&P_name=Longchamp&N=1553+1714&bmUID=jJ6WEUH



Don't bother...I ordered and they cancelled...AGAIN


----------



## legally_yours

kalodie1 said:


> Don't bother...I ordered and they cancelled...AGAIN



I went on to price match with Nordies! Let me know if that works for you!


----------



## kalodie1

legally_yours said:


> I went on to price match with Nordies! Let me know if that works for you!



Good Call...worked for me yesterday in Navy even though styles not really the same.  No monogram and Nordies color is new navy.


----------



## legally_yours

kalodie1 said:


> Good Call...worked for me yesterday in Navy even though styles not really the same.  No monogram and Nordies color is new navy.



Yup. The Nordies rep was really nice about it. I love Nordies!


----------



## redrose000

Just got through with my order with Nordstrom CS and was able to price match without hassle. Love Nordies!!!


----------



## devoted7

you can use bloomingdale's private sale code on longchamps


----------



## jennylee

there's new markdowns on some Longchamps at Nordstrom's. Check it out!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=longchamp%20sale&origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&cm_ven=Linkshare&cm_cat=partner&cm_pla=10&cm_ite=1&siteId=if4dGLYUMsQ-chMG7kC_DzNSRvfisZJztA#keyword=longchamp%20sale&type=keyword&page=1&category=&color=&price=&instoreavailability=false&lastfilte


----------



## imlvholic

I really want the black expandable for travel, but missed out on price match. Any sale coming for Christmas?


----------



## Valeriee

It has been raining a lot in my climate lately, which has pushed me to consider purchasing a Longchamp Le Pliage.  I have heard that they are durable, low-maintenance bags that really come in handy in the Fall and Winter.

I'm thinking of buying a medium with long handles in black.  I have read several threads on these bags, and from what I understand, they tend to go on sale around January.  Can anybody who has observed these sales in the past please post whether the classic colours, such as black, also get marked down  I'm not sure whether it's worth waiting.


----------



## couturely

Bluefly is having a great deal on the Large Le Pliage! It's listed for $116 and right now they're having a buy 1 get 1 50% off sale. You can also get an additional $30 off of $150 purchase with code FAN30. I ended up purchasing a red & chocolate brown one for approx. $150!! So basically I got one free since it retails for $145. They have other Longchamps and brands available! Happy shopping!!


----------



## Bordelle

They are all sold out!


----------



## xikry5talix

couturely said:


> Bluefly is having a great deal on the Large Le Pliage! It's listed for $116 and right now they're having a buy 1 get 1 50% off sale. You can also get an additional $30 off of $150 purchase with code FAN30. I ended up purchasing a red & chocolate brown one for approx. $150!! So basically I got one free since it retails for $145. They have other Longchamps and brands available! Happy shopping!!



Ohh, great deal! I wish I saw this sooner


----------



## lndgzmn

Hi! Any new deals out there?


----------



## follybgal

Nordstrom has a med green tote for $83

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## ChloeSS

thanks, i bought one today!! good deal.


----------



## Bagmataz

follybgal said:
			
		

> Nordstrom has a med green tote for $83
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-medium-tote/3458355?origin=PredictiveSearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



Thank you for the post I will order one I love green ...


----------



## bigtimebaglady

Found some great deals here! They must have just posted them.  Oooh!  Just scored the turquoise Le Pliage Cuir I'd been salivating over for ages! 

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## musicscrip

bloomingdales.com

HURRY wll give you discount on Longchamp.
UP to 20% off depending on how much you spend.


----------



## limesmoothie

UK people-  Just been into House of Fraser and there is discount on 'seasonal' colours. Picked up a Small with short handles for £33 in a dark berry/magenta colour.


----------



## Amirah

The medium tote is available in fir for $83.75

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/longchamp-le-pliage-medium-tote/3458355?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## Amirah

Travel bags on sale for $106, large totes for $116 in various colors: 

http://www.longchamp.com/en/e-shopping-showroom-soldes-491.html&socat=XSH&genre=femme


----------



## Loligus

Bump - any new deals? I've been wanting one


----------



## lndgzmn

I want to purchase one too! I have been hunting nordstrom & neiman websites.
IMO,seems they have the best discount so far- But had not had any luck. Got one in the shopping bag at neiman and it went so fast I did not make it to check out.  good luck.


----------



## lndgzmn

if anyone's interested:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Longc...ements%3D&eItemId=prod148200071&cmCat=product

large for $128 color: bilberry


----------



## kobe939

Here are some on sale:

http://m.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance-pgAll.html


----------



## lndgzmn

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Fir&resultback=0

Longchamp 'Le Pliage - Medium' Tote
    Was: $125.00Now: $83.75   33% OFF


----------



## shortxladie

lndgzmn said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Fir&resultback=0
> 
> Longchamp 'Le Pliage - Medium' Tote
> Was: $125.00Now: $83.75   33% OFF


this one has been sold out for awhile.


----------



## lndgzmn

it was up & in stock when i last posted it. it did sell rather quickly. sorry.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Magnums Semi-Annual Sale

http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/promoti...rived!&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=shop-now


----------



## juicyjuice

Longchamp 'Le Pliage Ostrich' Small Shoulder Tote in bordeaux now $75 (originally $185) at nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/longchamp-le-pliage-ostrich-small-shoulder-tote/3476585?


----------



## sprinklelight

I just became infatuated with the longchamp Le pliage bags..however, I can't decide on what size and what color I want! 

I am deciding between the short handle medium tote and the mini tote 

I am leaning more towards the mini because it's very cute and actually fits more than I think...but I also don't have any large totes and the short handle medium would be perfect... but then I realize I need another everyday purse so I go back to liking the small more. 

ALSO, I can't decide between the slate color and the navy. I wear jeans a lot and was wondering if the navy would look dull..but the slate could look like an "old person color" because I am a young woman.


----------



## sprinklelight

jennylee said:


> there's new markdowns on some Longchamps at Nordstrom's. Check it out!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=longchamp%20sale&origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&cm_ven=Linkshare&cm_cat=partner&cm_pla=10&cm_ite=1&siteId=if4dGLYUMsQ-chMG7kC_DzNSRvfisZJztA#keyword=longchamp%20sale&type=keyword&page=1&category=&color=&price=&instoreavailability=false&lastfilte



WOWOWOOWW!!! 50% off? I never knew Nordstrom would ever have that big of a sale.. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## sourapril

not sure if the site is authentic but lots of longchamp on sale.
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale


----------



## moovebish

sourapril said:


> not sure if the site is authentic but lots of longchamp on sale.
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale



i bought my first le pliage from magnums.net and can vouch that it is authentic.   many other TPFers have also purchased from there.  I believe they also have a physical boutique in NY.  Thanks for letting us know of the sale!


----------



## PrincessD

I think this websites been mentioned on this forum here and the products are authentic, you can do a search I'm sure you will find results on this website.


----------



## cll3287

sourapril said:


> not sure if the site is authentic but lots of longchamp on sale.
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale



It's authentic! 

Magnums.net is also having a gift card promo. Get a $20/35/50 gift card with a purchase of $100-149/150-199/200-up. The code is ShareLove.


----------



## vhec

sourapril said:


> not sure if the site is authentic but lots of longchamp on sale.
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-Sale



magnums.net is authentic you can visit http://www.sandspointshop.com/Longchamp.aspx as well as they're owner/operator of magnums.net online shop.
You can double check it as well in the official Longchamp website. Hope this helps and Happy Shopping!


----------



## HPoirot

Do they ship worldwide?


----------



## juicyjuice

Longchamp sale at ruelala tomorrow, 11AM EST
They usually go pretty fast so get there early!


----------



## vhec

HPoirot said:


> Do they ship worldwide?



Yes, they do.


----------



## follybgal

SAKS has the medium Tigre on sale for $84 (org $210)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ongchamp&N=4294912180+306418049&bmUID=jPNSwTI


----------



## Black Elite

follybgal said:


> SAKS has the medium Tigre on sale for $84 (org $210)
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ongchamp&N=4294912180+306418049&bmUID=jPNSwTI



Sold out already!


----------



## lndgzmn

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Longc...ements%3D&eItemId=prod157000126&cmCat=product

hurry $83 in fir color

must warn you I purchased the item and did not get to monogram it and also its a small bag not the size stated.


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

At my visit today at Nordstrom Rack, I found one Longchamp Le Pliage for $40. It was the Large size. I don't know if they still have some left. This was at the Burbank Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## kjb555

xnanaxkookiex said:


> At my visit today at Nordstrom Rack, I found one Longchamp Le Pliage for $40. It was the Large size. I don't know if they still have some left. This was at the Burbank Nordstrom Rack.



What a great deal! So lucky!!! What color was it?


----------



## twboi

Soo lucky on your find ! Gonna go try to find one for me!


----------



## PrincessD

xnanaxkookiex said:


> At my visit today at Nordstrom Rack, I found one Longchamp Le Pliage for $40. It was the Large size. I don't know if they still have some left. This was at the Burbank Nordstrom Rack.



Wow!! That's an awesome deal!


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

PrincessD said:


> Wow!! That's an awesome deal!



THANK YOU!!! I've been been wanting one for a while now and as soon as I found them, I immediately snatched 2 of them! There was 3 of them and I was gonna snatched all of them but I decided to just grab 2 of them so at least one lucky gal can enjoy them  The other one that I got was only $20!! It was a pure black Longchamp! I took some pictures as well! It's at the other forum. It's called Post Your Nordstrom Rack bargain.  



kjb555 said:


> What a great deal! So lucky!!! What color was it?



It was green


----------



## jordanjordan

Anywhere else I can get a deal right now?  There are no NR near here.


----------



## jordanjordan

jordanjordan said:


> Anywhere else I can get a deal right now?  There are no NR near here.



anyone?  I'm looking for cuir but can't find any codes anywhere.


----------



## PrincessD

xnanaxkookiex said:


> THANK YOU!!! I've been been wanting one for a while now and as soon as I found them, I immediately snatched 2 of them! There was 3 of them and I was gonna snatched all of them but I decided to just grab 2 of them so at least one lucky gal can enjoy them  The other one that I got was only $20!! It was a pure black Longchamp! I took some pictures as well! It's at the other forum. It's called Post Your Nordstrom Rack bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> It was green



$20 is dirt cheap lol!!!! You can use it as a lunch bag lol!!!!


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

PrincessD said:


> $20 is dirt cheap lol!!!! You can use it as a lunch bag lol!!!!



Haha! I haven't even used it yet because I'm afraid of getting it stained! I was really happy when I finally have a Longchamp and I can finally add it to my handbag collection


----------



## PrincessD

xnanaxkookiex said:


> Haha! I haven't even used it yet because I'm afraid of getting it stained! I was really happy when I finally have a Longchamp and I can finally add it to my handbag collection



LOL! too good of a deal to pass up on!


----------



## Hezzerlah

I wish the Nordstrom Rack here in Columbus would open already!  I keep seeing all these great deals everyone is scoring.  I too am on the hunt for a deal on a LC Le Pilage tote.  I hope a F&F sale pops up soon!


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

I found a LC Let Pliage at NR for $40 but they are size Small. I didn't get them because I'm not a fan of the size.It was Purple and Black color. I did however got myself a LC Let Pliage in Large size for $40 as well! And I got in In black yay!!! Pics will be up soon


----------



## jessdressed

xnanaxkookiex said:


> I found a LC Let Pliage at NR for $40 but they are size Small. I didn't get them because I'm not a fan of the size.It was Purple and Black color. I did however got myself a LC Let Pliage in Large size for $40 as well! And I got in In black yay!!! Pics will be up soon



That's a awesome deal for the large! Did they have any more? Which NR?


----------



## sparksfly

Just so you know you can place a phone order at any NR. So if one in say another state has one you can place a phone order and they'll ship it to you.


----------



## Loligus

How does the sales rep find the item? For the Longchamp above, it would be great if we can get the product code.


----------



## Hezzerlah

Not the best deal ever, but I was able to get a NWT large in navy on ebay last week for $100 & free shipping.  She arrived 2 days ago and I'm in LOVE!  With an infant I have a lot to carry, and didn't want to risk ruining some of my less forgiving bags.  The Le Pilage seems to be perfect for my needs.


----------



## SweetCherries

Great deals on Beyond the rack right now.


----------



## sourapril

Saw some medium size in my local tj maxx for $80. Is that a good deal?


----------



## yoshi3131

20% off on magnums.net with code spring20  expires april 15th


----------



## bigtimebaglady

WhatSheBuys.com is giving away a Longchamp LM Metal Black Shoulder Tote today (along with an Abas clutch, UGG boots and a Lodis wallet!).  How cool is that? 

Check it out here:
http://www.whatshebuys.com/wsb-anniversary-promotion.html?email=10anniversaryday10

I already have 1 LM Metal bag (among other Longchamp bags!), and certainly wouldn't mind another one! From what my email says, it's just today.


----------



## suzyhus

Saks Fifth Avenue currently is offering a Friends discount of twenty five percent and the bags are on sale.  The code is FRNFAM2.  Many designers on sale.  I have two Tory Burch bags in my shopping cart.


----------



## honeyshopper

Off Saks in Orlando had some large black totes for $119.99 and some medium hunter green totes (sorry don't remember the price).  Then take 30% off.


----------



## newbie7

Nordstrom.com has Med & Large Le Pilage and Le Cuir on sale now.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Bloomingdales has the Le Pliage (Pouchette, Mini, Backpack, Medium, Large, Hobo, Leather Cuir) on sale.  
NOTE: Select colors only.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Rue La La has a Longchamp flash sale happening right now. If you need a invite, PM me.


----------



## bigtimebaglady

Dang ... I want a few of these!  

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## ashlc68

bigtimebaglady said:


> Dang ... I want a few of these!
> 
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html



Thank you for the tip, just scored some new bags!


----------



## Classic Chic

bump for any new leads?  Missed out on the Nordies and Bloomie sale :cry:


----------



## peachbaby

Classic Chic said:


> bump for any new leads?  Missed out on the Nordies and Bloomie sale :cry:


Try Neimans. There are some on sale but they're going fast!


----------



## Classic Chic

peachbaby said:


> Try Neimans. There are some on sale but they're going fast!



the only and only store in MI don't carry it....go figure   SA on phone wasn't willing to look it up in the system either.  Her loss.


----------



## peachbaby

Classic Chic said:


> the only and only store in MI don't carry it....go figure   SA on phone wasn't willing to look it up in the system either.  Her loss.


There are some on sale at Neimans online as well, but the colors are limited.


----------



## QTbebe

Magnums.net has select colors for 30% off


----------



## Ryki

Bloomingdale's have some on sale http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/search?keyword=le+pliage


----------



## Amani67

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## Amani67

Along with http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/LongchampSale

and

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...6%20Offers&sortBy=ORIGINAL&productsPerPage=96


----------



## stargirl240

Bloomingdale's $101.50 + 20% off 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...tnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## thenoob

stargirl240 said:


> Bloomingdale's $101.50 + 20% off
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...tnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n



Too bad there's not more colours.


----------



## Cinnamon718

If your Canadian you can go into Bloomies anytime and get 10% off anything. Anytime. Even if its on sale. Just show your ID. I did that last year, paid $80 for my pliages.


----------



## buyingpig

stargirl240 said:


> Bloomingdale's $101.50 + 20% off
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...tnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n


I've tried repeated to add this to cart during the past few days, it always says products is not available  Is there anything buggy about my browser? or is it just out of stock?


----------



## jessdressed

buyingpig said:


> I've tried repeated to add this to cart during the past few days, it always says products is not available  Is there anything buggy about my browser? or is it just out of stock?



Unfortunately it's now out of stock


----------



## buyingpig

Does this only work for canadians? Or is it for international travelers.


----------



## follybgal

$87.50 in a few colors

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...tnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## follybgal

sorry..above link doesn't work..so here's the page with several styles on sale

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/search?keyword=longchamp


----------



## rosie_posie

Magnums is having a Visa gift card promotion on their site.  Spend $100-$149 and get a $20 Visa gift card, spend $150-$199 get a $35 gift card, spend $200 or more and get a $50 gift card. I ordered a large Le Pliage in fuchsia and a black pochette which came to exactly $200 (no tax in my state) and no shipping.  The code is SummerSplash.


----------



## Sweetpea19

rosie_posie said:


> Magnums is having a Visa gift card promotion on their site.  Spend $100-$149 and get a $20 Visa gift card, spend $150-$199 get a $35 gift card, spend $200 or more and get a $50 gift card. I ordered a large Le Pliage in fuchsia and a black pochette which came to exactly $200 (no tax in my state) and no shipping.  The code is SummerSplash.



Cool, thanks!!


----------



## desiuny

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...tnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## miss_t4k3n

Some costco locations carry it for $96.


----------



## pinkfeet

Nordstrom keeps popping up small size at half off in certain colors. I snagged one this am in indigo blue for 65. Ish


----------



## mranda

pinkfeet said:


> Nordstrom keeps popping up small size at half off in certain colors. I snagged one this am in indigo blue for 65. Ish



Great find!! The indigo color is gorgeous. I recently ordered one online It was a little brighter than I'd expected, but gorgeous and I love the contrast against the brown leather. Enjoy!


----------



## pinkfeet

Thanks. It's not really my style but lately I've been wishing I had such a bag to use that's light and easy. 

I hope I like it and get use out of it !


----------



## hlfinn

anyone know of any current sales? i'm looking for a large black le pliage and i can't seem to find any on sale. thanks!


----------



## cll3287

hlfinn said:


> anyone know of any current sales? i'm looking for a large black le pliage and i can't seem to find any on sale. thanks!



If you order from Magnums.net you can get 10% off with code shopmagnums I believe. It's a good place to get the basic colors since they don't go on sale often. Plus they're tax free.


----------



## Blu Chyc

Check out your local Off 5th Saks outlet. I saw some today at mine. And they were additional 30%off.


----------



## LVlover13

cll3287 said:


> If you order from Magnums.net you can get 10% off with code shopmagnums I believe. It's a good place to get the basic colors since they don't go on sale often. Plus they're tax free.



Thanks! Do you know when it will be expired?


----------



## hlfinn

magnums is having a sale today for 4 days.  20% off.  code is "friends". it says longchamp is excluded but i bought a le pliage today and it worked. not as cheap as i wanted to spend but i got about 30 dollars off so that was great. i wish i lived outside of ny- i could have saved on tax too.


----------



## hlfinn

Blu Chyc said:


> Check out your local Off 5th Saks outlet. I saw some today at mine. And they were additional 30%off.



i wish i had one i could get to. too far away from me.


----------



## NutmegLotus

hlfinn said:


> magnums is having a sale today for 4 days.  20% off.  code is "friends". it says longchamp is excluded but i bought a le pliage today and it worked. not as cheap as i wanted to spend but i got about 30 dollars off so that was great. i wish i lived outside of ny- i could have saved on tax too.


 

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## cherrycookies

Saw at CDG airport, terminal 2e, some LCs on sale, only for 40-50 euros!


----------



## mbmjlover

Any deals on the large Le Pliage right now (long handles)? I'm looking into buying a neutral coloured one for school and I can't for the life of me find a decent deal. I checked out Magnums but it's only $14.50 off and I was hoping to get an even better deal if possible!


----------



## mbmjlover

****Update: I just got an AMAZING deal on my first ever Le Pliage bag at Nordies because of their price matching policy! I got them to match farfetch.com (international seller) (link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/longchamp-packable-tote-item-10313438.aspx) and I ended up getting the Large in New Navy for only $86.29 before tax with free shipping. Farfetch was sold out of the black and a few other colours, but I wanted navy anyways so it worked out well. It also saved me about $30 in shipping costs if I had ordered from Farfetch, and gave me some peace of mind because Nordstrom's return policy is unbeatable.

I hope this works for everyone else interested too!


----------



## beeinformed

mbmjlover said:


> ****Update: I just got an AMAZING deal on my first ever Le Pliage bag at Nordies because of their price matching policy! I got them to match farfetch.com (international seller) (link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/longchamp-packable-tote-item-10313438.aspx) and I ended up getting the Large in New Navy for only $86.29 before tax with free shipping. Farfetch was sold out of the black and a few other colours, but I wanted navy anyways so it worked out well. It also saved me about $30 in shipping costs if I had ordered from Farfetch, and gave me some peace of mind because Nordstrom's return policy is unbeatable.
> 
> I hope this works for everyone else interested too!



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## emnsee

mbmjlover said:


> ****Update: I just got an AMAZING deal on my first ever Le Pliage bag at Nordies because of their price matching policy! I got them to match farfetch.com (international seller) (link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/longchamp-packable-tote-item-10313438.aspx) and I ended up getting the Large in New Navy for only $86.29 before tax with free shipping. Farfetch was sold out of the black and a few other colours, but I wanted navy anyways so it worked out well. It also saved me about $30 in shipping costs if I had ordered from Farfetch, and gave me some peace of mind because Nordstrom's return policy is unbeatable.
> 
> I hope this works for everyone else interested too!



Thank you so very much!!! I have been looking for a great deal on the large bag and in navy blue too. I was able to get Nordstrom to price match also. I used the online chat and it was so easy. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## billetdoux

mbmjlover said:


> ****Update: I just got an AMAZING deal on my first ever Le Pliage bag at Nordies because of their price matching policy! I got them to match farfetch.com (international seller) (link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/longchamp-packable-tote-item-10313438.aspx) and I ended up getting the Large in New Navy for only $86.29 before tax with free shipping. Farfetch was sold out of the black and a few other colours, but I wanted navy anyways so it worked out well. It also saved me about $30 in shipping costs if I had ordered from Farfetch, and gave me some peace of mind because Nordstrom's return policy is unbeatable.
> 
> I hope this works for everyone else interested too!



Thanks! Got one in navy - AMAZING DEAL!


----------



## cptmichelle

mbmjlover said:


> ****Update: I just got an AMAZING deal on my first ever Le Pliage bag at Nordies because of their price matching policy! I got them to match farfetch.com (international seller) (link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/longchamp-packable-tote-item-10313438.aspx) and I ended up getting the Large in New Navy for only $86.29 before tax with free shipping. Farfetch was sold out of the black and a few other colours, but I wanted navy anyways so it worked out well. It also saved me about $30 in shipping costs if I had ordered from Farfetch, and gave me some peace of mind because Nordstrom's return policy is unbeatable.
> 
> I hope this works for everyone else interested too!


 

thanks got one too!


----------



## banannie

Took a second try since my first online rep wouldn't let me do it...she said I could only match to other major department stores like Bloomingdale's, Macy's, etc.  Second rep did it right away


----------



## mandabear

mbmjlover said:


> ****Update: I just got an AMAZING deal on my first ever Le Pliage bag at Nordies because of their price matching policy! I got them to match farfetch.com (international seller) (link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/longchamp-packable-tote-item-10313438.aspx) and I ended up getting the Large in New Navy for only $86.29 before tax with free shipping. Farfetch was sold out of the black and a few other colours, but I wanted navy anyways so it worked out well. It also saved me about $30 in shipping costs if I had ordered from Farfetch, and gave me some peace of mind because Nordstrom's return policy is unbeatable.
> 
> I hope this works for everyone else interested too!



I'm having some trouble price matching with Nordies at the moment. Tried 3 different CS reps and no dice.


----------



## mandabear

banannie said:


> Took a second try since my first online rep wouldn't let me do it...she said I could only match to other major department stores like Bloomingdale's, Macy's, etc.  Second rep did it right away



CS1: Item not the same size
CS2: (Forget the reason why)
CS3: New Navy is not the same color as Navy


Crossing my fingers on CS4!

EDIT: Success from CS4! YAY!


----------



## emnsee

I did a price match last night and got a message from Nordstom this morning that the bag is backordered.


----------



## mbmjlover

I'm so glad that the price matching at Nordstrom is working for everyone! I know the CSs can be kind of stingy sometimes (even more so with popular items), so I guess it's just a test of your patience and how much you really want the bag.

As for the backorder, it's probably because so many of us are getting this deal! If you call your local Nordstrom they'd probably be able to hunt one down for you more quickly as they can ship it right from the store or you can just go and pick it up depending on how fast you need it.

I know Farfetch.com still has red, navy and brown in stock right now (but there's only 1 or 2 left of every bag) so I'm not sure how much longer it will last. Happy shopping!


----------



## Stock522

emnsee said:


> I did a price match last night and got a message from Nordstom this morning that the bag is backordered.


 
This has happened to me a few times when price matching with Nordstrom, but then I get a shipment notification a few hours later. Not sure why, but usually it does not actually take extra time to receive the shipment from my experience.


----------



## buyingpig

I tried twice. First said it's the size of small tote. Second said the site isn't legitimate.


----------



## emnsee

emnsee said:


> I did a price match last night and got a message from Nordstom this morning that the bag is backordered.



I ended up going to my local store to get one since they had it in stock. They price matched it for me too.


----------



## abs914

Just ordered one in navy!


----------



## mbmjlover

Is it practical to have more than one Le Pliage tote? I'm thinking about ordering the chocolate brown one tomorrow morning. Thoughts?


----------



## redrose000

I was told by the CS that they were able to price match the medium tote w/ short handles since the description from Farfetch the dimensions were for a medium bag (longer strap) 
Will try again tommorow....


----------



## cll3287

mbmjlover said:


> Is it practical to have more than one Le Pliage tote? I'm thinking about ordering the chocolate brown one tomorrow morning. Thoughts?



Definitely!  I have a few large Longchamp totes - a pliage in Navy and two Planetes in Ebony (dark brown) and Ivory.  I use them for everything - weekend trips, gym clothes, overnights, work.  The dark colors work out better for me since they're easier to keep clean.  

I say go for it!


----------



## cll3287

I just price matched at Nordstrom's and had no problem.  My live chat is with Barbara W.  Try your luck and see if you can get her.  Only thing I had to do was search for item numbers because URLs didn't work.  I've never done a price match before and it was really easy.  THANK YOU mbmjlover!!


----------



## Tabbscat

I just got them to price match the large black tote from the same site . $86.29 thanks for the tip!


----------



## mbmjlover

cll3287 said:


> Definitely!  I have a few large Longchamp totes - a pliage in Navy and two Planetes in Ebony (dark brown) and Ivory.  I use them for everything - weekend trips, gym clothes, overnights, work.  The dark colors work out better for me since they're easier to keep clean.
> 
> I say go for it!



It took me a few tries (four to be exact), but I managed to order another tote in Black as well! I think Nordstrom CSs are getting savvy to the fact that everyone is taking advantage of their price matching policy. Two of them told me that Nordstrom only matches similar websites that don't sell boutique merchandise, so Farfetch doesn't count (neither does Amazon etc.) The third said the bag wasn't the same size, and finally, Beverly F (try to see if you can get her), did it for me. Yay!


----------



## Tabbscat

I ordered it through the website and just copied and pasted the link showing the price into the chat box and she was able to math the price. It did take her a bit though because she had to "look something up" a couple of times. Good luck and keep trying . What a deal!


----------



## mbmjlover

Tabbscat said:


> I ordered it through the website and just copied and pasted the link showing the price into the chat box and she was able to math the price. It did take her a bit though because she had to "look something up" a couple of times. Good luck and keep trying . What a deal!



That's exactly what I did for the first bag (in navy) and the CS was probably gone for about... 15-20 minutes? I thought she had disconnected. I find that the female CSes are more forgiving and tend to be more lenient on price matching. The first three tries I got all guys and no dice. 

Just be patient and keep at it!


----------



## irissix

FYI: Bloomingdales has the large ultramarine for 101.50$, with an additional 20% off.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...oryID=5070&LinkType=#fn=BRAND=Longchamp;;MARC BY MARC JACOBS%26spp%3D45%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D59%26spc%3D48%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D59%26spc%3D48%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D59%26spc%3D48


----------



## youseeno

OK I just tried and they said they verify with long champ and they cannot verify the authenticity of farfetch.....so cannot match....


----------



## mbmjlover

youseeno said:


> OK I just tried and they said they verify with long champ and they cannot verify the authenticity of farfetch.....so cannot match....



How many times did you try to price match it? For most people it takes about 3-4 different CSes before they get it to work, but it has been working... unless they've stopped matching it.


----------



## sneezz

Never mind.


----------



## youseeno

mbmjlover said:


> How many times did you try to price match it? For most people it takes about 3-4 different CSes before they get it to work, but it has been working... unless they've stopped matching it.


YEs - I tried the 2nd time and this time CS2 says they have been informed that Nordstrom has stopped matching to non-US sites....completely


----------



## mbmjlover

youseeno said:


> YEs - I tried the 2nd time and this time CS2 says they have been informed that Nordstrom has stopped matching to non-US sites....completely



Well that's a bummer 

You can always buy it from Farfetch directly and it will be still a bit cheaper than buying it full retail, though I've never purchased from them before. After tax, duty and shipping, it comes out to $112.07 for black, navy, poppy red, and chocolate brown. Camel is out of stock (but they did have it a few days ago) for only $94.90 after everything also.


----------



## tinkerbell69

my local Saks 5th off had a few medium size Pliage on sale for $99 and with an extra 40% off for Labor day weekend ~ colors are limited but they had graphite and a dark green.........


----------



## skooter

tinkerbell69 said:


> my local Saks 5th off had a few medium size Pliage on sale for $99 and with an extra 40% off for Labor day weekend ~ colors are limited but they had graphite and a dark green.........


Hey, could you say which city you found them in at Off 5th?  I would love to order one.  Thanks!


----------



## mbmjlover

skooter said:


> Hey, could you say which city you found them in at Off 5th?  I would love to order one.  Thanks!



Yes! My friend has been looking for the dark green one everywhere!


----------



## emnsee

mbmjlover said:


> Yes! My friend has been looking for the dark green one everywhere!



I saw a dark green one for $99 at off 5th at Great Mall Milpitas recently. There were only a few of them though.


----------



## tinkerbell69

skooter said:


> Hey, could you say which city you found them in at Off 5th?  I would love to order one.  Thanks!



sure ~ I found mine in Tucson, AZ


----------



## waterlily

mbmjlover said:


> Well that's a bummer
> 
> You can always buy it from Farfetch directly and it will be still a bit cheaper than buying it full retail, though I've never purchased from them before. After tax, duty and shipping, it comes out to $112.07 for black, navy, poppy red, and chocolate brown. Camel is out of stock (but they did have it a few days ago) for only $94.90 after everything also.


I actually ordered that last camel one from them, but they ended up sending me the one with the short handles instead of the long ones. I just sent it back. I'm guessing that the price listed for that bag was an error because the rest of the large long handle bags are being sold for $86+ shipping.


----------



## mandabear

emnsee said:


> I saw a dark green one for $99 at off 5th at Great Mall Milpitas recently. There were only a few of them though.


I went to the Milpitas Off 5th today and didn't see any.


----------



## LVlover13

Anyone knows any deal on magnums? Thanks!


----------



## JudieH

I'm also on the market for a Large Le Pliage. I think I want a pop of color this time. Perhaps Fuchsia. Does anyone know of any other sales or codes?

Thanks!


----------



## terps08

Bloomingdales has 2 colors on sale in the Medium for only $87.50!  Paprika and Ultramarine

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...edium-shoulder-tote?ID=772102&CategoryID=5070


----------



## leemonada76

I must check bloomingdales.com twice a day and everytime I see a longchamp bag on sale, it is NEVER available...


----------



## shester

leemonada76 said:


> I must check bloomingdales.com twice a day and everytime I see a longchamp bag on sale, it is NEVER available...


Call Bloomingdales,that's what I did..they said the warehouse no longer has that in inventory but some stores still do..which is why it appears to be avilable online! I ordered one yesterday over the phone, after signing up for Loyalist and my total was $81 w/ tax (shipping was free w/ Loyalist also)!


----------



## mbmjlover

Any deals on the Le Pliage backpack?
Magnums is 10% off with SHOPMAGNUMS but I was hoping for something under $100...


----------



## musicscrip

mbmjlover said:


> Any deals on the Le Pliage backpack?
> Magnums is 10% off with SHOPMAGNUMS but I was hoping for something under $100...


You just missed 25% off at saks. There is a 25% off code from bloomingdales but not everyone got it...


----------



## pmburk

I was in Sam's Club on Saturday and they had a few for $95. I saw white, not sure what size it was or what other colors were available. Worth checking if you're a club member. I think they are in-store only, I didn't see them on the site.


----------



## Minne Bags

pmburk said:


> I was in Sam's Club on Saturday and they had a few for $95. I saw white, not sure what size it was or what other colors were available. Worth checking if you're a club member. I think they are in-store only, I didn't see them on the site.



My local Sam's club had a red one. I saw it today and was shocked! I searched for this thread to post the discovery and found your post about your local store. Whew! I thought that my eyes were playing tricks on me. LOL.


----------



## jaws3

I was at Last Call Neiman Marcus today. They had 40% off Longchamp. I got a medium Le Pliage for about $60 including tax. They did have green backpacks and small make up bags too.


----------



## Blu Chyc

Which Last Call?


----------



## mbmjlover

jaws3 said:


> I was at Last Call Neiman Marcus today. They had 40% off Longchamp. I got a medium Le Pliage for about $60 including tax. They did have green backpacks and small make up bags too.


 Which one?! I so desperately want a backpack!


----------



## awong817

I recommend bagshop.com for longchamp bags. No sales tax if you live outside of NY State. Purchased my first one le pliage in size large/black (4 years ago) on sale for $109 only!

They currently have a few styles on sale.

http://www.bagshop.com/s/9362/Handbags/1899089009/Longchamp/Le-Pliage-Large-Shopping-Tote.htm


----------



## awong817

use code: bagshop for an additional 10%


----------



## coupongal

I was just at off saks. They had quite a few longchamp bags, including backpacks that were 30% off


----------



## bigtimebaglady

Check out this site, they always have good deals and they just added some Le Pliage Cuirs to clearance! I am eying that duck blue large handbag 

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## shiba_inu

Looks like Nordstrom online is having a 20% discount on many of their Longchamp right now. It says for a limited time and is only either online or thorough the phone number posted there. I'm looking at their iPhone app. Other brands are having this markdown, too. For Longchamp, it includes the mini and medium (short handle), small and large (long handle), Planetes Large (long handle), Small Shoulder Roseau, Large Tote Roseau, Le Pliage Cuir, etc.  Many of the colors, too.


Enjoy limited-time savings of 20% off on selected merchandise through Sunday, November 17th. Order online or call 1.888.282.6060 to order and receive the discounted price.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Magnums has 20% off with code BFSAVINGS


----------



## IMAPrincess

Has anyone purchased a Longchamp bag from this website?

http://www.shoplongchamphandbags.com/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## sincerelynik

If you live in the Chicagoland area it's worth trekking out to Rosemont to the Fashion Outlets of Chicago ; it's a Longchamp store in there and while they don't have super steep discounts and it's seasonal colors I scored a short handle medium le pilage for 98 w/o tax


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Magnums has 20% off right now. Code HOHOHO


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

IMAPrincess said:


> Has anyone purchased a Longchamp bag from this website?
> 
> http://www.shoplongchamphandbags.com/index.php?main_page=index



looks fake


----------



## sparksfly

IMAPrincess said:


> Has anyone purchased a Longchamp bag from this website?
> 
> http://www.shoplongchamphandbags.com/index.php?main_page=index


Some look fake while others look hard to tell.

This looks fake while this one looks pretty real, but could just be a stock photo and they ship you a fake one.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

the fact that there isn't a phone number or address of the seller makes me very very suspicious. also that it only sells that bag - doesnt seem like an authorized reseller.


----------



## awong817

sparksfly said:


> Some look fake while others look hard to tell.
> 
> This looks fake while this one looks pretty real, but could just be a stock photo and they ship you a fake one.


it is fake. please do not buy!!!


----------



## coucou chanel

Tons of Longchamp LePliage bags on sale at Bloomies.


----------



## JudieH

coucou chanel said:


> Tons of Longchamp LePliage bags on sale at Bloomies.



Thank you so much! I ordered a large le pilage in lilac. I struggled between that and fuchsia. I love purple so I decided to go with lilac.


----------



## coucou chanel

JudieH said:


> Thank you so much! I ordered a large le pilage in lilac. I struggled between that and fuchsia. I love purple so I decided to go with lilac.



I adore the lilac! I like the color fuchsia too, but their version is a little too dark for my taste. Enjoy!


----------



## JudieH

coucou chanel said:


> I adore the lilac! I like the color fuchsia too, but their version is a little too dark for my taste. Enjoy!



Thank you so much! I googled lilac but I found various shades! Some photos showed it very light and others showed a darker shade. I prefer darker.  We shall see.  It is on backorder until Jan. 15th.


----------



## coucou chanel

JudieH said:


> Thank you so much! I googled lilac but I found various shades! Some photos showed it very light and others showed a darker shade. I prefer darker.  We shall see.  It is on backorder until Jan. 15th.



It looks pretty "dark" on the official website: http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage/tote-bag-2605089?sku=8345

Did you check if it was available in a store near you? For me it's showing that it's available locally for pick up.


----------



## JudieH

Thank you *coucou chanel*! No, I didn't check to see if it was available for local pick up.  Oops. It's ok. I don't like going to the mall. And it's always fun to wait for something in the mail. I'm in no rush.


----------



## krism805

http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3632173?origin=&filter=


----------



## EGBDF

Is 30% off a good deal? Or should I wait...


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm picking mine up at Bloomies later today!


----------



## styleinmaking

Just bought a Fushcia Longhchamp Le Pilage Large tote for only 101.50 from bloomingdales!  It was my first purchase so I got 10% from joining the email listserv and got free shipping!


----------



## lovemydeals

styleinmaking said:


> Just bought a Fushcia Longhchamp Le Pilage Large tote for only 101.50 from bloomingdales!  It was my first purchase so I got 10% from joining the email listserv and got free shipping!




Nordstrom also has it on sale form 97.15.


----------



## awong817

IMAPrincess said:


> Has anyone purchased a Longchamp bag from this website?
> 
> http://www.shoplongchamphandbags.com/index.php?main_page=index


fake website. please do not purchase!!!


----------



## styleinmaking

lovemydeals said:


> Nordstrom also has it on sale form 97.15.



Yup! I almost bought it from there but I had the 10% off from Bloomingdales and free shipping so it about $91 at bloomies!


----------



## JudieH

JudieH said:


> Thank you *coucou chanel*! No, I didn't check to see if it was available for local pick up.  Oops. It's ok. I don't like going to the mall. And it's always fun to wait for something in the mail. I'm in no rush.



My bag shipped yesterday.


----------



## styleinmaking

Even though I just bought the fuschia, I really want a deep red one too.  The deep red is not a seasonal color.  When does it go on sale?  Preferable 30-40%


----------



## Sac du jour

Costco online stores occasionally sell a few pliages. I am told they are authentic previous season handbags awaiting liquidation. They do sell out really fast!


----------



## jhkim

I want the eiffel tower, too!


----------



## jaws3

Off Fifth outlet has 40% of outlet price now. The large is about $67.


----------



## jaws3

I bought the Statue of Liberty bag while I was in NYC Rockefeller Center in purple. So cute.


----------



## Purselovn

Just snatched a duck blue from local off saks fifth $119 from $210. Im still debating on the color. It has a ostrich print strap thats blue green like the bag. Nords cant locate me the fuschia on sale. Its sold out all


----------



## lovemydeals

styleinmaking said:


> Even though I just bought the fuschia, I really want a deep red one too.  The deep red is not a seasonal color.  When does it go on sale?  Preferable 30-40%



It wont go on sale.  The only way to get it at a discount is through a friends and family sale at saks or bloomies (usually 20%off) or if are traveling overseas at a duty free shop.  I got a large bilberry for 35% off at heathrow airport.


----------



## bigtimebaglady

To those looking for Lilac, there are lots here on clearance - among A LOT of others:

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## lila12

Does anyone know if the longchamp store itself is having a sale this jan as they usually do?


----------



## bakeacookie

lila12 said:


> Does anyone know if the longchamp store itself is having a sale this jean as they usually do?




The boutique does have a sale. The one near me had several shelves of bags and one of shoes.


----------



## lorenzo94580

Went to the san francisco store. They have an entire wall and several display cases dedicated to the sale. Prices are the same as Longchamp site.


----------



## Ohayou

I went to the San Francisco Longchamp boutique as well.  The sale selection is still pretty decent.  Debating whether to get another Le Pliage tote or the back pack.


----------



## LVlover13

Just went to the boutique today and got myself a mini Le Pliage in camel that was on sale for $80. The colors that are still on sale are white, lilac and camel. Love my little baby!


----------



## musicscrip

up to 40% off
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/sale?ut...le14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Main+image


----------



## emilu

Pictures are not terribly helpful but woot.com has a selection for 14-20% off


----------



## phamous

musicscrip said:


> up to 40% off
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/sale?ut...le14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Main+image



use *EXTRA10* for an additional 10% off sale items!


----------



## Palekaik0

I went to the Magnums boutique store here in New York and they were selling a few large ones at 30%.  I bought the large Clay le pliage with tax for $110.


----------



## MokeyLV

Does anyone know when magnums.net usually has their 20% off code? Thanks!


----------



## devoted7

Bump


----------



## smiles1003

http://www.bluefly.com/longchamp-bl...-15-01-p-159723&partner=Gate_AFF_806314&c3=cj

Blue Fly has the mini tote in black for 61.99

(My cousin had nordstrom price match this for her so she would get the free shipping)


----------



## dpat13

I posted this on the deals/sales sticky but I'll post it here too:

Saks off 5th has a Longchamp Darshan Floral Printed tote for $77.99



http://www.saksoff5th.com/darshan-floral-printed-canvas-tote/0493849875258.html



The size is 

11"W X 11"H X 8"D



Free shipping with code FREESHIP75 too.


----------



## cheidel

Beenie said:


> Bagshop.com also has some discontinued colors on sale and I just got mine last week and I am loving it since I happened to need a discontinued color anyways. Fast and free shipping with no tax out of NY and NJ!


What She Buys is also another authorized Longchamp retailer online, and I have seen discontinued colors on their site too.  I also shop on bagshop.com! 
http://www.whatshebuys.com/brands-longchamp-le-pliage.html


----------



## justwatchin

Nordstrom has some styles still on sale. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/longchamp?origin=brandindex


----------



## NurseAnn

dpat13 said:


> I posted this on the deals/sales sticky but I'll post it here too:
> 
> Saks off 5th has a Longchamp Darshan Floral Printed tote for $77.99
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/darshan-floral-printed-canvas-tote/0493849875258.html
> 
> 
> 
> The size is
> 
> 11"W X 11"H X 8"D
> 
> 
> Free shipping with code FREESHIP75 too.





Thank you for posting this!  I thought I missed out on this bag so to get it for half off was amazing!


----------



## dpat13

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you for posting this!  I thought I missed out on this bag so to get it for half off was amazing!




Indeed!! I couldn't pass it up either.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Thanks for posting this.  I bought one for my mom.  




dpat13 said:


> I posted this on the deals/sales sticky but I'll post it here too:
> 
> Saks off 5th has a Longchamp Darshan Floral Printed tote for $77.99
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/darshan-floral-printed-canvas-tote/0493849875258.html
> 
> 
> 
> The size is
> 
> 11"W X 11"H X 8"D
> 
> 
> 
> Free shipping with code FREESHIP75 too.


----------



## collegechic

dpat13 said:


> I posted this on the deals/sales sticky but I'll post it here too:
> 
> Saks off 5th has a Longchamp Darshan Floral Printed tote for $77.99
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/darshan-floral-printed-canvas-tote/0493849875258.html
> 
> 
> 
> The size is
> 
> 11"W X 11"H X 8"D
> 
> 
> 
> Free shipping with code FREESHIP75 too.


I want the pattern but not the size. Thanks for posting this! I didn't think any stores still sold it, I had been scouring ebay.


----------



## dpat13

My Darshan came in today! It's still available too. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I took a picture of the tag that Saks Off 5th had on there as well as a size comparison with my mini LM metal.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> My Darshan came in today! It's still available too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606788
> 
> 
> I took a picture of the tag that Saks Off 5th had on there as well as a size comparison with my mini LM metal.


Congrats, it's beautiful, and a great price....I went to the site but they were sold out!!!


----------



## pursemonsoon

dpat13 said:


> My Darshan came in today! It's still available too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606788
> 
> 
> I took a picture of the tag that Saks Off 5th had on there as well as a size comparison with my mini LM metal.


Super cute!


----------



## Calpurnia1910

crystal5234 said:


> I decided to buy a Longchamp Le Pliage.  Are there any deals out there?  Thanks.
> 
> Crystal


You can buy (in person or by mail) from the Longchamp outlets in New York at Woodbury Commons and another Longchamp outlet outside Chicago.  Most of the colors are discontinued, but only by a season or two.  For example, a Longchamp Le Pliage mini tote is $80 as opposed to $95 or $100.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dpat13 said:


> My Darshan came in today! I took a picture of the tag that Saks Off 5th had on there as well as a size comparison with my mini LM metal.



Lovely! I love how the pink flowers pop against the white background.


----------



## dpat13

cheidel said:


> Congrats, it's beautiful, and a great price....I went to the site but they were sold out!!!


 
Oh no! I know they were sold out for a few days but then I checked again and they were back on there. Maybe they had someone cancel an order. It is really cute, the canvas isn't coated &it is bigger than I thought it would be - which is a good thing for me.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Oh no! I know they were sold out for a few days but then I checked again and they were back on there. Maybe they had someone cancel an order. It is really cute, the canvas isn't coated &it is bigger than I thought it would be - which is a good thing for me.


Enjoy, it's gorgeous.....can't believe that price!  Hate I missed that one


----------



## honubags

For all those who are looking for a deal on Longchamp, there is a sale going on at Ideeli.com.  The discount is about 20+% off.  It looks like there are quite a lot of options Le Pliage (med or lg long and short handle),  Le Pliage Cuir, Quadri Crossbody, Gatsby Sport Crossbody, Veau Foulonne. and many more


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Le Pliage Medium LH in clay (grey color) on sale for $75.00 on Bloomingdales.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...p=88&ppp=96&sp=Null&rid=Null&cm_kws=longchamp


----------



## Belen.E

Bloomies on Long Island has a few Turquoise planetes (1 med, 2-3 large) in the 30% off bin for pre-sale. They also had a Tribu, a few Ile de Panthers and some Fleurs de Ravello.

I got a large Turq Planetes for $109 with tax (the SA gave me an extra 20% off the adjusted price of $126), down from $180!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nordies mid year sale is on! I wish there were more LC on sale though. :rain:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/longchamp?mow=http://m.nordstrom.com/Search/Results?keyword=_longchamp


----------



## cheidel

Belen.E said:


> Bloomies on Long Island has a few Turquoise planetes (1 med, 2-3 large) in the 30% off bin for pre-sale. They also had a Tribu, a few Ile de Panthers and some Fleurs de Ravello.
> 
> I got a large Turq Planetes for $109 with tax (the SA gave me an extra 20% off the adjusted price of $126), down from $180!


Wow, you got a great deal on the large Planetes!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## LVlover13

Any sale code on magnums? TIA!


----------



## Freezegoalie

Bloomingdales offers up to 40% off + extra 20% on Longchamp sales handbags & wallets with coupon code TAKE20.


----------



## mandabear

LVlover13 said:


> Any sale code on magnums? TIA!



MEM20 until 5/27 for 20% off.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Saw a small Le Pliage at Nordstrom Rack in Glendale for $69. It was still there in the clearance handbag area when I left around 1pm today.


----------



## cheidel

I bought the LC Planetes large long handle in Plum yesterday, on sale for $129 (reg. $180 + 10% OFF).  Other LC styles are on sale too!!!

http://www.bagshop.com/s/results2.html?abc=t&Search=longchamp+sale


----------



## viba424

Whats a good price for a small long handle le pliage? I got an orange small for $63 at Nordies. I like it but not sure I love it. Wondering if that money would best go toward the slate expandable I just ordered?


----------



## seton

can someone let me know the next time whatshebbuys has F&F? I wanna buy a MasonPearson along with my LC and they haz both


----------



## palmbeachpink

seton said:


> can someone let me know the next time whatshebbuys has F&F? I wanna buy a MasonPearson along with my LC and they haz both



me too please!! 

love my MP, need a large one! 

btw, just bought a gatsby clutch in black....not sure I love it but I'll post in proper forum (it was on sale at Saks.com so I just grabbed it!) check Saks.com but if I recall, I don't think I saw ANY other LC bags, might they have stopped selling? 

xx


----------



## seton

palmbeachpink said:


> me too please!!
> 
> love my MP, need a large one!
> 
> btw, just bought a gatsby clutch in black....not sure I love it but I'll post in proper forum (it was on sale at Saks.com so I just grabbed it!) check Saks.com but if I recall, I don't think I saw ANY other LC bags, might they have stopped selling?
> 
> xx




Hi PBP. 
We talked about the Saks situation. Dunno but it looks like it. 

I like the Gatsby clutch. Can't wait to see ur pix.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> can someone let me know the next time whatshebbuys has F&F? I wanna buy a MasonPearson along with my LC and they haz both


 


palmbeachpink said:


> me too please!!
> 
> love my MP, need a large one!
> 
> btw, just bought a gatsby clutch in black....not sure I love it but I'll post in proper forum (it was on sale at Saks.com so I just grabbed it!) check Saks.com but if I recall, I don't think I saw ANY other LC bags, might they have stopped selling?
> 
> xx


 
FYI:  Called WSB today to inquire about a LC item, and also asked her when is the next F&F sale.  She told me they (CS) are not notified in advance re: their sales, but they will send me an email when the next sale starts.  She said they have sales often.


----------



## Swanky

Closing this as we already have a current sticky thread for Deals.


----------

